#ubuntustudio 2010-08-02
<tucemiux> funkyHat, youre awake?
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-04
<daddysmurf> is it still possible to run jack with pulse?
<johan\lin> hey, anyone running here ubuntustudio on ppc?
<johan\lin> +running
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-05
<otomo> exit
<dtcrshr> anyone into rivendell radio ?
<makrela> hello
<crom> hi all,,,,,i need DUND....anyone knows where to get it?
<holstein> hey crom
<holstein> you should be able to use dial-up in lucid
<holstein> are you sure the device is being reconized?
<holstein> and you got a driver?
<holstein> im sure you've found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140766
 * holstein bbl
<crom> thanks holstein, but it is already solved by using apt-get install bluez-compat
<holstein> w00t :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-06
<distroia> hello everybody. will 8GB be enough to install Ubuntu Studio? I already have a swap partition, so that space will be for Ubuntu Studio only
<holstein> hey distroia
<distroia> I'm not interested in Video production and it seems I can exclude that when I install
<holstein> when installing, just select the audio packages
<holstein> and it should fit
<distroia> sounds great. thanks
<holstein> you wont have much room for anything else though
<holstein> are you planning on tracking to an external drive?
<distroia> that's fine, I'll use 2nd drive for data
<distroia> well, let's burn this ISO then. thanks again and take care
<holstein> good luck :)
<holstein> distroia: OH
<distroia> :)
<holstein> you can install the vanilla version
<holstein> just plain old ubuntu if you prefer
<distroia> and then add packages...
<holstein> and just add ubuntustudio packages
<holstein> yeah
<distroia> ok. I'll keep that in minf
<distroia> mind*
<aquifex__> hi
<aquifex__> do someone know where are stored reports from routine system integrity check?
<jonathanrlively> Hi, anyone have this problem: Tried to change login sound in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntustudio/stereo/desktop-login.ogg to a different file and login sound won't play. Changed back to default login sound and still doesn't work.
<jonathanrlively> Anyone have a problem changing their login sound? Using ubuntustudio 10.04 kernel 2.6.32-24-generic
<jonathanrlively> anyone on?
<jonathanrlively> zob: just making sure my irc client is functional; can you see this message?
<zob> jonathanrlively, yes, I sure can.
<jonathanrlively> zob: thank you, haven't irc'ed in awhile
<zob> jonathanrlively, I'm no pro either.
<jonathanrlively> zob: heheh, ever have an issue with changing your desktop login sound?
<zob> jonathanrlively, I've never tried. But it could be hidden somewhere in gconf-editor
<jonathanrlively> zob: I know how it
<zob> jonathanrlively, Oh, sorry. Go ahead.
<jonathanrlively> zob: is supposed to work but, for some reason, it doesn't. Weird problem- just wondering if anyone else has run into it
<jonathanrlively> zob: one of those weird linux bugs that makes no logical sense. It's a trivial problem but, driving me crazy trying to fix it
<zob> jonathanrlively, make your own sound at give it this path and name: /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<zob> at=and
<jonathanrlively> zob: yeah, tried that and didn't work but, when I switch back to the original desktop-login.ogg file it still doesn't play
<zob> jonathanrlively, oh, so you want the original sound?
<jonathanrlively> zob: I've searched all over the internet and no solution, read up on canberra-gtk-play, which is the program that plays system event sounds and I just can't seem to get it to work. Weird thing is that all other system sounds work fine
<zob> jonathanrlively, I'm not quite sure what you want. Your problem is only related to the login sound? And do you want to change that sound? Or to get back the original sound? Or make it not play at all.
<jonathanrlively> zob: I'm trying to change the login sound but, first I'm trying to get the original login sound to play just to make sure it works
<jonathanrlively> zob: it's some kind of bug that's preventing the login sound from playing at all
<zob> jonathanrlively, well, that bug is not on my system.
<jonathanrlively> I tried changing the login sound in /system/preferences/startup applications/GNOME Login Sound and it wouldn't work. I changed it back to the default setting and it still doesn't work
<Raylax> Hey, can someone help me out? Just installed Ubuntu Studio on a partition on my laptop, but it won't boot. GRUB loads and Windows 7 still boots fine, but Studio just gives me a flashing cursor when selected
<Raylax> Tried deleting the partition and reinstalling it again, but same happens.
<Raylax> Running 10.04, 64-bit btw. Processor is 64-bit Intel Celeron (dual core).
<Raylax> ...This place sure is quiet for a support channel. Is anyone alive back there?
<Raylax> Sod it. Could've written the disk manually by now with a chisel and a microscope. I'm out. Thanks for... all being dead or something :\
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-07
 * MengXingHun is away: 正在忙.....
 * MengXingHun is back (gone 00:01:30)
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-08
<rigel> hi
<rigel> so i dont really use the ubuntu studio software all that much since installing it. is there an easy way to go back to the mainstream kernel, without removing all the studio software?
<rigel> is it as simple as installing the appropriate kernel and/or kernel headers and booting into it?
<asantoni> TheMuso: I've produced a Mixxx 1.8.0 package for Ubuntu http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8484
<asantoni> I updated the 1.7.2 one from universe and addressed the things I mentioned in the email
 * MengXingHun is away: ^^^今天玩Linux游戏，暂不接客^^^^.....
<ksou_> what are the names of some good music creation apps
<ksou_> im using normal ubunut 10
<holstein> hey ksou_
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> & http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-01
<stephenmartyr> hi i dropped my computer/and then on the windows side of partition an error about cooling fan noy runni9g camne on,then on ubuntu studio studio side o partition under disk utility it said some bad sectors on disk,please help
<stephenmartyr> <holstein>you still at gig?
<stephenmartyr> anyone disk bad sectors and error?please im blessed even to have this computer,please help
<astraljava> stephenmartyr: Heheh. :) Sometimes it just happens that every bad thing that can occur, occur almost at the same time. :) Well, I don't know much about that. Some suggestions say that you should download a tool from the disc manufacturer.
<orngjce223> well, of course you have to first backup your data in case it's bad
<astraljava> stephenmartyr: That will be able to do the needed diagnostics and whatnot, so that the bad sectors can be mapped, and that the data there are can be copied (if possible) to elsewhere on the disc.
<stephenmartyr> is it somin called smart i downloaded in terminal
<stephenmartyr> sorry my girlfriend actual booted this comp for me and im a newb so i need help
<astraljava> stephenmartyr: Yes, as orngjce223 said, backup immediately! Then there are guides on the 'net, that will tell you all the different ways to get around that in linux, but make one mistake and you can easily wipe both OSs. :)
<orngjce223> hehe, yeah
<astraljava> stephenmartyr: You're probably thinking of smartmontools.
<stephenmartyr> yea but the "guides"are written to people who have LOTS more knopwlegde of computer functions then me
<stephenmartyr> im really not even sure how to backup my data
<astraljava> stephenmartyr: Copy your documents and other important bits and pieces to a USB flash stick, external USB hard disc, or burn on CDs/DVDs.
<stephenmartyr> i have one cd
<stephenmartyr> then i should still do a partition or one system?
<astraljava> stephenmartyr: Here's a good guide, and not at all directed to experienced people. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<stephenmartyr> ok thanks,sorry for the 100 questions
<astraljava> stephenmartyr: Try the manufacturer diagnostic tool first, if that doesn't help, and you're ABSOLUTELY SURE you have ALL YOUR DATA BACKED-UP, then you could erase the whole disc, and install both operating systems again, BUT DON'T DO THIS unless you're sure you have a real INSTALLATION MEDIA of Windows with you in the first place.
<stephenmartyr> i think i have 2 maybe 3 hard drives
<stephenmartyr> where do i find the diagnostic tool?
<astraljava> Sorry for the caps, but these are really important things to keep in mind for, and sometimes people tend to forget some of them. :)
<astraljava> stephenmartyr: Is this a laptop or a desktop?
<stephenmartyr> laptop
<stephenmartyr> yea thats why i keep asking u questions,i know not much
<astraljava> stephenmartyr: Usually there is only one hard disc, but we'll see about that.
<stephenmartyr> ok maybe my gf meant partitions
<astraljava> stephenmartyr: Can you run this command: `sudo lshw -c disk` then go to http://paste.ubuntu.com, copy the output of the command there, and post the link here, please?
<astraljava> stephenmartyr: Pretty sure, yes. :)
<astraljava> gonna get some coffee and water, brb
<stephenmartyr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656165/
<stephenmartyr> <astrajave>let me know when ur back
<astraljava> stephenmartyr: Okay so that's a Hitachi disk. You should go their website, look for the diagnostics tools, search by that id (product field in that output), download it, and see what options it has. But please, please, backup first!
<astraljava> stephenmartyr: There's a situation here at work, so I need to go. Good luck, and ask on #ubuntu when you get stuck on some part.
<phaidros> hi
<phaidros> by any chance, does ubuntustudio offer a live dvd image anywhere?
<astraljava> phaidros: No, not yet. But it's being worked on, so stay tuned. It might be there for 11.10
<astraljava> Or might not, might take until the next release.
<astraljava> I'm not 100% on the progress of it.
<phaidros> oh pity, a friend of mine is looking for such a thing for a project with kids in maroc next week
<phaidros> would it be easy to create a live dvd from a running/installed system?
<phaidros> or just go for artistix for now?
<astraljava> You could have a look at the KxStudio or something like that. It's my understanding that the author is actually the developer for Ubuntu Studio's live DVD creator script, he should have it implemented for his own version.
<astraljava> Umm... at the moment, I'm not sure where you can actually get that, or how. But falkTX is online quite often, ask him when he gets here. Or try #opensourcemusicians, they should know more about it.
<phaidros> astraljava: kthx !
<stephenthemartyr> does any one know about or have used disk utility?
<stephenthemartyr> please i really need helps
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: sure
<holstein> whats up?
<holstein> you dropped the machine?
<stephenthemartyr> yes
<holstein> i use a live CD http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<stephenthemartyr> last night
<holstein> there are really nice vendor tools and other tools to really test the hardware
<stephenthemartyr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816105
<holstein> you can do it with the disk utility from the ubuntu LIVE CD too though
<stephenthemartyr> this explains it pretty well if u wanna read it
<holstein> OH
<stephenthemartyr> the tools are in bootc?
<stephenthemartyr> cd
<holstein> ok, you need help excepting the fact you broke your hard drive then?
<holstein> accepting*
<holstein> ?
<stephenthemartyr> no
<stephenthemartyr> its not broken
<holstein> right, but you have bad sectors
<holstein> at some point, you get more bad sectors than the hard drive can deal with
<holstein> its common on laptop hardware
<stephenthemartyr> it has 239 bad sectors
<holstein> right
<holstein> usually, when i see a drive like that, i look for a vendor tool on that disc i linked
<stephenthemartyr> at least disk utility thinks so,but iread on that and most people said that actuallu didnt mean anything
<holstein> i format it, and run some tests
<holstein> you can run some tests without formatting
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you can run fsck
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<holstein> you'll want to do that with a live CD too
<stephenthemartyr> ok but the system is noty working that well,in jack and stuff,i have it set at the highest number and still have x-runs
<holstein> let me rephrase... you'll *need* to do that from a live CD
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: i would *still* choose these battles one at a time
<holstein> if you want to talk xruns, we can
<stephenthemartyr> i was putting that tango studio on a dvd should i stop it and do this first?
<holstein> you *should* try several different kernels
<holstein> the RT ones available
<stephenthemartyr> i think weve tried everything i can
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: yeah?
<holstein> hows the AVlinux live CD run?
<stephenthemartyr> i dont know
<holstein> how is falktx's kernel responding for you?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: then you have *not* tried everything
<stephenthemartyr> av linux didnt seem to have that many programs
<stephenthemartyr> what about tango
<holstein> sure.. try a lot of live CD's
<stephenthemartyr> is this a normal amount of messing things up or am i way above average?
<holstein> im asking you to basically kernel shop
<holstein> and the live CD's are a way of testing that
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: depends
<holstein> you seem to jump around a lot
<holstein> i say, fix the drive
<holstein> then move on to trying different kernels with your hardware
<holstein> be that by installing them, or trying them from live CD's
<stephenthemartyr> i jump around cuz there are no definites
<stephenthemartyr> and this dropping the cxomp completely hopfully not messed things upo
<holstein> im not sure why you jump around
<holstein> you damaged the hard drive to some degree
<holstein> you need to accept that, and run some tests and fix it if possible, or replace
<holstein> that will just degrade into a bad issue
<holstein> doesnt really matter, hard drives are so cheap these days...
<stephenthemartyr> no peiople either dont help or help a little then think i can do the rest on my own but i cant,some girl trtl or somin had me download some rt headers or somin and i changed the default number in a boot config file
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: right... i say, and have said, dont do anything you dont feel comfortable doing, and dont understand
<stephenthemartyr> then earlier the awesome dousdhes in ubuntu were getting mad and giving me complicated long links
<stephenthemartyr> alright
<holstein> there is always several ways to do what you need to do
<holstein> if you want to try kernels without following complicated links, i suggest using live CD's
<holstein> that way, you *dont* break any part of your install,but you get to see how the kernel works
<holstein> and you get to see some other distros, which is educational
<stephenthemartyr> ok,so tango,av kinux,any others known to be jackl-awesome
<holstein> i suggest that because you download the iso, burn it, and boot
<holstein> then you eject it, and you are done
<stephenthemartyr> yea i got it
<holstein> gnuguitarinux has a 3.0 verion
<holstein> version*
<stephenthemartyr> i just want to record and make my music,i wish i was rich(by rich i mean had any money and job)so i could buy nice computers
<holstein> theres dream linux, but i think he's using falks kernel
<stephenthemartyr> ha
<stephenthemartyr> oph yea
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: thats *not* a reason to use linux
<stephenthemartyr> what?
<holstein> these tools are professional grade
<stephenthemartyr> huh
<stephenthemartyr> i know
<stephenthemartyr> im not dissing them
<holstein> if you are just using linux to save some $$, i dont think you'll get the best experience
<holstein> personally, i have issues on every OS with whatever software
<holstein> and whatever machine
<holstein> it doesnt matter really
<holstein> its all about education, and doing the most with what you have
<stephenthemartyr> yea well i havent gotten anything done much ata ll
<stephenthemartyr> thats not the only reason,i like linux
<holstein> right... but you havent tested any other kernels with your hardware
<holstein> i think that will tell you something
<stephenthemartyr> i dont like windows,and i am trying to learn harder than lots opf peoples i guarentee
<stephenthemartyr> eh
<stephenthemartyr> everytime i try something it seems to get worse
<holstein> right, so try them live
<stephenthemartyr> i am
<holstein> you dont want to input a bunch of terminal commands you dont understand
<stephenthemartyr> going to
<holstein> you dont know how you broke whatever
<holstein> and you cant tell me what you did
<holstein> its challenging
<holstein> im really not that much of an expert linux user
<stephenthemartyr> if it got jack working id be cool; with the commands,i cant learn everything in a few months
<holstein> but, i use those live CDs as a tool
<holstein> and i use virtualbox installs when possible, to see what does what
<stephenthemartyr> oh yea what is that thing?
<holstein> virtualbox?
<stephenthemartyr> yea
<holstein> how about this.. google it, and let me know whats not clear
<holstein> then, instead of me spoon feeding it to you, we can discuss it :)
<stephenthemartyr> dude how long you been workin with computers and technologies?
<holstein> i use it quite often, but its not cool for testing hardware for audio
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: im a musician, and ive been a computer hobbyist for years
<holstein> ive been running linux exclusively for only 4 years or so i think
<stephenthemartyr> yea i have not,in fact 80%of my life was with very very little
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: did you look up virtualbox?
<holstein> the last thing i want to do is discourage you, or send you away from this channel, or this community
<holstein> but, at the same time, you really do need a healthy level of self discovery with this stuff i find
<holstein> the issue is, no one else has your specific hardware, and i, nor anyone else, can definitively say 'do this'
<holstein> we can only offer troubleshooting steps to gain information, and i feel like sometimes you dont follow through
<holstein> i know another thing that really helped me transition as well...
<stephenthemartyr> yea i give up easy from years of failure and pain bnlah
<holstein> i *didnt* transition my studio machine at the same time
<stephenthemartyr> ill go check it out
<holstein> i got a laptop and put linux on it
<holstein> i made myself learn how to do daily tasks on it
<holstein> i had a windows machine for doing whatever i *had* to do
<holstein> when i had the time, or could make the time, i would look up how to do things in linux instead
<holstein> when i was able to surf, email, install software, manage the system, and join wifi networks.. moving on to transitioning the studio was much easier
<holstein> i would not have made it though without some key helpers
<holstein> same issue though... no one had my hardware, and it was not easy
<holstein> but, im glad i did it
<holstein> i had XP+cubase, all nice and legit and legal, with plugins i liked and knew how to use
<holstein> but i wanted to transition to linux and FOSS tools
<stephenthemartyr> cool so all os work in virtual?
<stephenthemartyr> coocl send me those
<stephenthemartyr> ha
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: most OS's work well virtualized
<holstein> theres a hit in performance, and passing things through to the guest OS like firewire or USB, or running anything like JACK virtualized
<stephenthemartyr> whoa when did this happen?
<holstein> that would *not* work well
<stephenthemartyr> buit are the programs free?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: what programs?
<stephenthemartyr> i dont know
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: virtualbox has a free and non-free version
<holstein> both of which dont cost anything for you to have
<holstein> the non-free one includes some things they cannot include legally in the free version
<stephenthemartyr> hows thsat?
<stephenthemartyr> nice
<holstein> USB support, and something else like remote desktop? RDP? something i dont use... i forget
<stephenthemartyr> there is one in accesories
<stephenthemartyr> i think
<holstein> i mean, from a microsoft machine
<stephenthemartyr> hmm i have to make virtual machines
<holstein> if you want to connect using that proprietary protocol, they (virtualbox) cant provide that in the free version
<stephenthemartyr> so there really isnt a reason to dual boot anymore
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: thats what im getting at though
<holstein> you cant do something things virtually
<holstein> and there is a hit in performance
<stephenthemartyr> what would i have to pay for?
<stephenthemartyr> like how?
<holstein> you wouldnt want to have XP in virtualbox for gaming or doing audio
<holstein> but, for the casual windows program, it works great
<stephenthemartyr> microsoft is cool with that?
<holstein> what do they care
<holstein> you bought windows
<stephenthemartyr> noope
<stephenthemartyr> my gf must have
<holstein> you buy the disc/license, and they got their $$
<holstein> you can run it where ever you want
<stephenthemartyr> she gave me this computer for my bday all set up cause my old one was not gunna cut it for recording
<holstein> even on an intel mac :)
<holstein> apple are the ones that like to dictate what hardware you install the macOS on
<stephenthemartyr> hey in ur opinion is pre-sonus or saphire have better firewire a.i.'s?
<stephenthemartyr> of course they do
<stephenthemartyr> ive never had one
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: i think it depends on what you want
<holstein> the firepod is literally out of the box
<holstein> the focusrite saphire pro40 is not that much more $$ though
<holstein> and probably better pre amps?
<holstein> not sure about that
<holstein> i heard it was a little tricky with the new stack rolling out
<stephenthemartyr> what about presonus?
<holstein> but i think its sorted out, and i have no way of checking
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: what about it?
<holstein> all i have is the firepod
<stephenthemartyr> thats the firepod
<holstein> the pres are OK
<holstein> the support is great
<holstein> you need a texas instruments firewire chip
<stephenthemartyr> im gunna get either the pre-sonus studio firewire or a saffire
<holstein> theres also http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=ECAF12&omid=106&ref=cag&CAWELAID=761538991
<holstein> i hear the new ALSA firewire built in driver is almost working with that
<holstein> which is awesome :)
<holstein> no preamps though
<holstein> that might not be what you are looking for
<holstein> thats more what im looking for
<holstein> nice A/D converters
<holstein> balanced ins
<holstein> no pres
<stephenthemartyr> whoa cool
<stephenthemartyr> yea there is a page to check which work with linux and whiuch dont yea?
<holstein> sure, but i believe it when i see it running on my hardware
<holstein> all it takes is a kernel rev, or a stack rev... something changes in FFADO or alsa or whatever and it seems like its broken ;)
<stephenthemartyr> yea in the mic input on my laptop is no good
<stephenthemartyr> haha
<stephenthemartyr> yea
<stephenthemartyr> well im gunna try and boot this tango studio
<holstein> good idea
<stephenthemartyr> i just burn it on a dvd right
<holstein> run fsck from it while you are in there
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: i havent tried tango... you'll need to copy
<stephenthemartyr> ok will do
<holstein> using the downloaded iso as the source
<holstein> and the blank CD/DVD as the destination
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> depending on the size
<stephenthemartyr> ill use brasewro
<stephenthemartyr> brasero
<stephenthemartyr> i cannot type
<holstein> you can burn CD images to DVD's
<stephenthemartyr> that fsck checks harddrive
<holstein> check and fixes
<holstein> read that wiki about it, it says how to run it
<holstein> i reference it each time ;)
<stephenthemartyr> awesome thanks for your patience and for not treating me like the uibuntu channel people did
<stephenthemartyr> i will
<stephenthemartyr> thanks man
<holstein> well, its challenging in that channel
<stephenthemartyr> yea im sure
<stephenthemartyr> but if ya aint up for it i guess u shouldnt,at least thats what i think
<stephenthemartyr> <holstein>unfortunately my discs are too small
<stephenthemartyr> i cant do thwt coommand un studio?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: ok
<holstein> one at a time...
<holstein> your discs are too small?
<holstein> the iso is bigger than the DVD's you have?
<holstein> this should still work for running fsck on reboot
<holstein> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<stephenthemartyr> no rewritable dvds
<stephenthemartyr> cd's are re-writable but not big enough
<holstein> right
<holstein> most of the audio distros are going to be too large for CD
<stephenthemartyr> damn
<holstein> thats another reason i suggested gnuguitarinux
<holstein> its smallish
<stephenthemartyr> i dont have money or friends
<stephenthemartyr> ha
<stephenthemartyr> thats why i havent been doing these btw
<stephenthemartyr> dude i think i did that one but i dont remember which dvd it is
<holstein> should be a CD
<holstein> you dont have any DVD's?
<stephenthemartyr> i do have 11.04
<holstein> you dont need a DVD
<stephenthemartyr> i dont know
<holstein> you can use a USB stick
<stephenthemartyr> dont have one
<stephenthemartyr> guiatrgnu can be cd?
<holstein> should be
<holstein> the iso is smallish
<holstein> i dont know what you burned it to though
<stephenthemartyr> the only way to find oput is to reboot right
<holstein> thats one way
<holstein> you can look at the disc
<stephenthemartyr> how would that tell me
<stephenthemartyr> i didnt mark it,except 11.04
<holstein> you should be able to see whats burned to the disc
<holstein> the label might say something too
<holstein> probably wont say gnuguitarinux, but im sure you can figure it out
<stephenthemartyr> any old music player should be able tosee it ?
<holstein> well, its not music
<holstein> i would just put it in, and it should show up on the desktop
<holstein> you should see the label there
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-02
<Mintal> kudus
<Mintal> any one knows how to cook some meth?
<orngjce223> That's not the channel for this type of query.
<orngjce223> Now, if you wanted to get JACK set up, I'm your gal, but I don't deal with amateur chemistry.
<Mintal> dont you mean *This is*
<orngjce223> Heh.
<orngjce223> Close enough, I think
<Mintal> whats is jack?
<Mintal> i just use rebirth
<Mintal> you know anymore like it?
<orngjce223> JACK (allcaps) is a sound server, sends sound from one program to another.
<orngjce223> Designed for high performance/low latency.
<orngjce223> Not like pulseaudio or anything like /that/. This is the real thing.
<Mintal> so you do music?
<orngjce223> Yeah
<Mintal> can i install jck on my sys puter and listen to what she is doing?
<orngjce223> This is an ubuntu+music place
<orngjce223> Uh
<orngjce223> You'd need to hook up to a streaming server for that
<orngjce223> My computer's not good enough to do that right now anyway. Maybe after I get back to a full-size desktop.
<Mintal> im using Opera
<Mintal> http://unite.opera.com/applications/
<Mintal> http://unite.opera.com/application/322/
<Mintal> hey u there m8?
<Mintal> do you wanna ear so random sonds ive made?
<Mintal> orngjce223: ?
<Mintal> omg he got bored
<orngjce223> No, I'm reading. Long-form.
<orngjce223> I like e-books, a hundred pages at a time or so.
<Mintal> joker
<Mintal> harry potter?
<Mintal> lol
<Mintal> have you read the latest
<Mintal> so do you wnat to listen to my music?
<Mintal> what are you doing here really?
<Mintal> there no other living soul in here
<Mintal> and they sai they have 1 million on ubuntu :P
<Mintal> 1 million clones
<Mintal> roflol
<Mintal> who are you?
<orngjce223> Heh. You should talk to #ubuntu, there are more people there
<Mintal> another clone
<orngjce223> but http://orngjce223.net/
<Mintal> what is that ?
<Mintal> you gona get my ip and hack me?
<orngjce223> Heh
<orngjce223> Just my usual. My hosting is a friend of a friend, I have to ask if I want the logs.
<Mintal> so you the dude that makes them NFO viewers music?
<orngjce223> No, I just do music because I have music in my head.
<orngjce223> I'm autistic, it's kind of a thing.
<Mintal> sure
<Mintal> whatever
<Mintal> i myself am a police officer
<Mintal> i really hate this on line open society ... if people dont have to pay for stuff then there would be no robbers and i would be out of a job
<Mintal> im gald only loony like you release free stuff
<orngjce223> heh.
<Mintal> im sure theres some law against it or there isnt there should be one
<orngjce223> That's the beauty of it, though, isn't it? Read the GPL sometime. It twists your beautifully designed copyright law into a way that we can keep our culture free even with people like you around.
<Mintal> not in my country you dont
<orngjce223> Where do you live?
<Mintal> some place you actually have to sell your music to live
<orngjce223> See, that's what I don't get.
<orngjce223> The dayjob/side hobby pattern is traditional. You don't have to sell your music to live, in fact you really shouldn't.
<orngjce223> If you listen to pop these days? It sounds like cutting off your ears and putting them in a blender with a guitar and a drum.
<Mintal> what you are doing is taking out my competitive edge
<orngjce223> Because apparently a certain ratio of pureed ears to guitar bits to drum skin makes music that sells, and there are "artists" chasing after that holy grail but I can't listen to it so I do my own.
<orngjce223> My point is, making no money has no bearing on it. If you're that much of a musician it'll come out anyway. Maybe less well-produced, maybe you have to save up for guitar strings, but if it's good, you put it up and people will listen.
<Mintal> you should change to windows the music apps there sound much better
<Mintal> that whatever you are using
<orngjce223> Here, I admit it: I don't much care for using Windows. It's a silly grudge, and not even useful, but I like using Linux because I /want/ to tinker with things and nudge command lines and get things working the way I want them exactly.
<Mintal> lol
<orngjce223> I would rather use an incomplete DAW with no working undo button and only two export settings, knowing full well that I can just holler to the developers and they know who I am and that we're all working to make it available to more people.
<Mintal> undo button?
<orngjce223> LMMS.
<orngjce223> Look it up if you care.
<orngjce223> It works, though, and I've been mistaken for someone with hundreds of dollars to throw at DAWs.
<Mintal> DAWs?
<orngjce223> Digital audio workstations.
<orngjce223> Music making programs, in essence.
<Mintal> the one i use is free
<orngjce223> But the reason I use it is because I have music in my head, and I give it to other people that like listening to it.
<orngjce223> If there is a true artist writing the music, it will show. If not, well, I don't miss people who aren't in it for the art.
<Mintal> http://www.rebirthmuseum.com/
<Mintal> you sound like prick
<Mintal> i guess its part of your job discriptions
<orngjce223> No, I want to make the world better.
<Mintal> theres even a version for the iphone but that one isnt free
<orngjce223> TB303? There's a plugin for that, I tried using it but I prefer other sounds anyway.
<Mintal> http://office.0prime.operaunite.com/stream/# try this
<Mintal> is it working?
<Mintal> is it working?
<Mintal> is it working?
<Mintal> is it working?
<orngjce223> I see it.
<orngjce223> It's a streamripper program.
<orngjce223> And its output, by the looks of it.
<Mintal> you dont make sence
<orngjce223> On the contrary, I'm making perfect sense to /myself/. Please try to understand what I am saying.
<Mintal> is it working?
<orngjce223> What I see, is someone who is taking down music that they could easily have bought on Amazon for ninety-nine cents with no DRM, or else email the artist and make an arrangement for the same, etc.
<orngjce223> I'm listening to something else right now.
<Mintal> you are full of craapo
<Mintal> what amazon ?
<Mintal> what drm?
<Mintal> this is my musics you twat
<orngjce223> Ah, okay.
<orngjce223> I was going by README.TXT, you should probably take that down to avoid giving the wrong impression.
<Mintal> are you listning to any?
<orngjce223> I'm listening to the new queue I was sent the other day, actually.
<orngjce223> http://homestuckgaiden.bandcamp.com/
<Mintal> ok dont listen to my music
<Mintal> fiji is the latest
<orngjce223> Mm.
<orngjce223> So
<orngjce223> What point are you trying to make?
<Mintal> did you listen to any ?
<orngjce223> I told you earlier, I am listening to something else.
<orngjce223> It will not finish for at least another hour, judging by the timestamps.
<Mintal> lol
<orngjce223> Excuse me, but what is your point trying to talk to me about this?
<Mintal> http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/710029/autistic-boy-labeled-cheater-by-microsoft-has-gamerscore-deleted/?page=3
<orngjce223> Your initial point was that of, apparently free culture is nonsense because then nobody will own anything and policemen will go out of business.
<Mintal> was that you?
<orngjce223> No, actually.
<orngjce223> Are you googling for "autism" in the news pile? I haven't shown up on any, I'll tell you that.
<Mintal> why wont you listen to my songs?
<orngjce223> I am listening to someone else's, people that I know, remixing themes that I like.
<orngjce223> You are in the queue, but that will wait for tomorrow.
<Mintal> but we are talking now
<Mintal> stupid people
<holstein> Mintal: rebirth is not open source
<holstein> i think that is the point orngjce223 is trying to make
<Mintal> so what?
<orngjce223> Just because it is free /now/ doesn't mean that it will stay that way.
<Mintal> it will
<Mintal> ive downloaded it
<holstein> Mintal: thats all really
<orngjce223> Suppose it doesn't run on Windows 10; who will patch it then? Without source code, it would be easier to rewrite it from scratch.
<Mintal> so it free for  me for ever
<holstein> its just not open source
<holstein> when the source is open, we are free to do with it as we please
<Mintal> like ruinin it
<holstein> if you liked all but one little feature, you could add that feature
<holstein> sure, you can ruin it too if you want Mintal
<holstein> Mintal: you dont use ubuntustudio?
<Mintal> no
<holstein> are you here for more information about it?
<Mintal> i use windows
<holstein> sure
<holstein> thats fine
<Mintal> because its faster that linux
<holstein> im just trying to figure out what brings you to the channel?
<holstein> Mintal: you probably could configure windows to be fast if you want
<holstein> my only problem with it peronally is security
<holstein> but, if windows works for you... go for it
<Mintal> what security?
<holstein> so, what brings you do the channel Mintal ?
<Mintal> like linux has security
<holstein> Mintal: the user account setups
<holstein> and the security risks in running windows
<Mintal> just like in wiondows?
<holstein> windows out of the box is a security risk the way its configured
<holstein> too bad really
<Mintal> odcourse
<holstein> not a big deal as long as you know how to administer it
<holstein> or you dont get online with it
<Mintal> so you have broken into my computer already?
<holstein> the way the users accounts are setup with unix's really helps knock a lot of that down
<holstein> Mintal: ??
<holstein> im not trying to hack you or anyone else
<holstein> Mintal: what brings you to the channel?
<Mintal> so how can you say its not secure?
<holstein> Mintal: i didnt
<holstein> im stating facts about the configuration
<holstein> again, if it works for you, thats great
<Mintal> sure
<Mintal> does it work for me?
<holstein> the facts are... in windows typically the normal user is an administor account
<Mintal> security wise that is
<holstein> thats a fact, and works well for some things, but not security online
<holstein> but, thats not what this channel is about
<holstein> its not about bashing windows
<holstein> its not about windows at all really
<holstein> Mintal: what brings you to our channel?
<Mintal> to show the musics
<Mintal> to check if its working
<holstein> if whats working?
<Mintal> are you listning?
<holstein> that opera link?
<holstein> didnt work for me
<holstein> link it again...
<Mintal> http://office.0prime.operaunite.com/stream/# try this
<Mintal> hey dont ripoff my musics
<Mintal> try fiji
<Mintal> its great
<Mintal> are you listning allready?
<holstein> yeah it works
<holstein> flash isnt rendering all that great for me in chromium
<Mintal> so..
<Mintal> flash?
<Mintal> im talking about the musics
<holstein> your interface is in flash
<Mintal> are you listening??
<Mintal> what do you think?
<holstein> sure
<Mintal> what do you think?
<holstein> well, im an acoustic guy really, so i dont take in much electronic stuff
<holstein> i think its a good start
<Mintal> thanks
<Mintal> ive made one with guitar too
<Mintal> but its not in there
<Mintal> what else are you listning to?
<holstein> i listened to a bit of digi
<holstein> but im not on it anymore
<Mintal> i meant fiji
<Mintal> have you riped my songs of?
<holstein> riped?
<holstein> you mean stole?
<holstein> no
<Mintal> have you save them to your computer?=
<holstein> nope
<holstein> you need that tested?
<Mintal> no
<Mintal> you could
<holstein> i dont need to really
<Mintal> would rebirth work in ubuntu studio?
<Mintal> i have fedora but its alot slower that windowsxzp
<Mintal> and to think linux used to be faster that winxp
<holstein> i had it working in wine
<Mintal> lol
<holstein> depends on your hardware really
<holstein> and what youa re doing
<Mintal> you used rebitrth?
<holstein> are*
<holstein> i used rebirth back on XP
<holstein> and i got it running in WINE to test
<holstein> it was easy :)
<Mintal> o thought its was on wine
<Mintal> fedora lags on my computer
<Mintal> and now nokia ruined KDE
<Mintal> new KDE sucks
<Mintal> and its slow
<Mintal> the older one was fast
<holstein> well, i dont use KDE, but nokia doesnt have much to do with it
<Mintal> new KDE is just like the older only slowers
<holstein> interesting perspective
<holstein> have you actually looked at KDE4?
<holstein> it looks pretty slick
<holstein> i think it lags on my hardware, but thats not really what the goal is
<holstein> KDE4 is about the most modern looking DE ive seen
<Mintal> yes kde 4.6
<holstein> doesnt work for me though
<Mintal> why?
<holstein> doesnt fit my needs
<Mintal> kde 3.5 looks just has good
<holstein> theres quite a bit of difference i find
<holstein> i think 4.x looks more slick, but 3.x is fine too
<holstein> still not for me though
<Mintal> why?
<holstein> i dont like it
<orngjce223> http://www.trinitydesktop.org/ That's 3.x being patched pretty much as long as they can keep developers, which should be a while.
<holstein> orngjce223: ive heard about that... im wondering what'll be like that for gnome 2.x
<holstein> orngjce223: you running XFCE?
<orngjce223> Yeah
<holstein> im going to soon
<holstein> im still on lucid+gnome :)
<holstein> http://www.trinitydesktop.org/ is down for me
<orngjce223> The thing with XFCE is that it's on gtk2 which is tied fairly closely to gnome, so that's a long-term problem.
<holstein> looks down for everyone :/
<orngjce223> But it will do.
<orngjce223> Ah
<holstein> maybe they ran out of steam
<orngjce223> maybe tomorrow,
<orngjce223> yeah
<Mintal> my hardwear dosnt like linux
<orngjce223> I'm actually wondering if I should jump ship to the even less popular LXDE or something like that
<holstein> but, thats the thing about open projects
<holstein> if orngjce223 and I want, we can download KDE 3.x and do with it as we please... roll it into a custom distro
<Mintal> LXDE is good
<holstein> Mintal: i always miss something in there
<holstein> nice and light though
<holstein> AVlinux uses LXDE
<holstein> and peppermint OS
<holstein> i like both of those projects
<Mintal> LXDE=WINXP
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> theres that one WM that looks like XP or older windows
<holstein> i never really thought of them being all that similar
<Mintal> you can get an app luncher in LXDE and have XFCE AND WINXP UIs
<holstein> well, its linux
<holstein> you can do what you want.... its all open
<_guitarman_> yup you can do anything
<holstein> if its not there, you can build it :)
<Mintal> LOL
<Mintal> im nuts_?
<holstein> nuts?
<_guitarman_> yup - you can build a spaceship os
<holstein> for wanting your system to look like XP?
<_guitarman_> and rocket to the moon
<Mintal> sure
<holstein> hey, if thats what you like, go for it
<_guitarman_> Mintal: there were distros that skinned like winxp-  red flag linux was one of them
<orngjce223> Oh, also this: http://ubuntu.online02.com/node/14
<holstein> _guitarman_: what was that WM that was very windows-y
<holstein> puppy had it...
<holstein> JVwm?
<holstein> something like that
<_guitarman_> icewm
<_guitarman_> old skool
<_guitarman_> joes window manager
<_guitarman_> jwm
<_guitarman_> .g icewm winxp
<holstein> yeah... didnt feel totally like it, but it looked similar
<orngjce223> Well, there's always the command line. :P
<holstein> no thelonius :/
<orngjce223> Well, there's ubottu in here but I dunno how to use him
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> thats about all i use him for
<holstein> !AB
<_guitarman_> hehe
<_guitarman_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<holstein> !help | _guitarman_
<ubottu> _guitarman_: please see above
<holstein> lol
<orngjce223> hehehe
<_guitarman_> hehe
<_guitarman_> i like that
<orngjce223> ubottu: awesome
<_guitarman_> so you connect jack blah blah ...
<Mintal> i dont like the xp them i use the older versiuon like win95
<_guitarman_> what i don't get it
<orngjce223> Hehehehe
<_guitarman_> !help | _guitarman_
<ubottu> _guitarman_, please see my private message
<Mintal> its faster
<_guitarman_> oh wow
<holstein> you can PM the ubuntu bots and get friendly with em
<_guitarman_> yeah
<holstein> i need to read up on them
<holstein> they are quite helpful
<_guitarman_> thats curious
<_guitarman_> this bot is different for sure
<_guitarman_> alrighty - time to rest up - got to work tomorrow
<_guitarman_> bbl
<holstein> _guitarman_: o/
<holstein> Mintal: im actually installing DOS on some boxes for a job soon
<holstein> but, this is not really the channel for that
<holstein> this is actually an official support channel for ubuntustudio
<holstein> we relaxed the OT policy a bit to get a bit of a community going
<Mintal> though luck
<holstein> you mean tough luck?
<holstein> whats that mean?
<Mintal> the comunity thing
<holstein> we acutally have quite a community
<holstein> just not on the IRC usually
<Mintal> sure
<holstein> the mailing list is quite active
<Mintal> mailing list
<Mintal> like anyone uses that
<holstein> yeah, thats something else you could troll... i mean join
<Mintal> not my cake
<Mintal> mailing list are official
<holstein> this channel is offical as well
<holstein> its logged
<Mintal> cool
<Mintal> iu hate that
<holstein> well... that happened...
 * orngjce223 sigh
<orngjce223> http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx180/genericAnomaly/shenanigans/missingnos.gif
<holstein> what are those twitchy little fellas orngjce223 ?
<orngjce223> missingno!
<orngjce223> It's supposed to be a glitch Pokemon
<orngjce223> but I'm in some hilarious roleplay shenanigans in which they're threatening to bring down a... uh... corporation that creates games that play around with the fabric of the universe.
<orngjce223> I mean, if it was just some random dimension being corrupted, that would be fine. But we're talking programming languages that tap into the underlying structure of reality.
<holstein> lol
<orngjce223> Also, playing massively overpowered reality programmers with amazing technobabble skills doesn't get old.
<holstein> over my head im afraid
<orngjce223> Heh.
<orngjce223> If there's one thing that hanging out with the Linux group has taught me, it's how to string together nonsense about hand-coding assembler to ensure that the processors don't get into deadlocks and cause resource contention to... etc. etc.
<holstein> hehe... well, enjoy
<holstein> im out for the nite
<orngjce223> Usually they work higher-level though. You'd be surprised how much of their "games division" revolves around their Java-analogue.
<orngjce223> Hehe
<orngjce223> Goodnight then
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-03
<stephenthemartyr> does anyone know if there is a way to check fan function in the terminal?
<astraljava> stephenthemartyr: Usually, lm-sensors provide an excellent base for monitoring whatever on the hardware. There seems to be a fancontrol package, which might (or might not) provide a way to check lm-sensors' services' output. But it doesn't work on my laptop, for one reason or another.
<stephenthemartyr> im sensors?
<stephenthemartyr> where might i find that?
<astraljava> lm-sensors, not im-sensors
<stephenthemartyr> ah
<stephenthemartyr> that confused me
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-05
<stephenthemartyr> <holstein>can u help me
<stephenthemartyr> what exactly was the fsck command for?
<stephenthemartyr> does anyone know what temp. is quasi-normal for cpu temp?
<stephenthemartyr> how do i clear space on harddrive
<stephenthemartyr> anyone here?
<holstein> wow
<holstein> good timing stephenthemartyr
<holstein> i just walked in
<holstein> whats up?
<stephenthemartyr> whats does that fsck command do?
<stephenthemartyr> imean i know what it does but
<stephenthemartyr> im so lost
<holstein> listen...
<holstein> im going to tell you whats up
<holstein> are you listening
<holstein> ?
<stephenthemartyr> yeews
<stephenthemartyr> yes
<holstein> ok
<holstein> is this still from when you dropped it?
<stephenthemartyr> yea,i mean i put un lm-sensor
<stephenthemartyr> and some temp reading thin is on the top of screen
<holstein> that is a waste of time
<holstein> you need to test that hard drive
<stephenthemartyr> how
<holstein> you need to make sure the hardware is still good
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: however you feel comfortable
<holstein> otherwise... you'll just fsck and fix and waste time on a hard drive thats dying
<stephenthemartyr> what r my options?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: after you test, then you'll know your options
<holstein> you'll know if you need to go on with repairing the file system
<stephenthemartyr> all my memory on the ubuntu studio dise of partition is almost gonr
<holstein> memory?
<holstein> you mean hard drive space?
<stephenthemartyr> and what are my options as fcar as testing
<stephenthemartyr> yea
<stephenthemartyr> space
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: i use this..http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> you can use any live CD pretty much though
<holstein> theres a disk utility in the ubuntu live CD's
<holstein> you'll want to run the long smart test
<stephenthemartyr> ok so it uses a cd or dvd?
<holstein> well, the live disc is on whatever you put it on
<holstein> UBCD is CD sized
<holstein> you can burn CD images to DVD's
<holstein> but not the other way around
<stephenthemartyr> ok so i download the boot cd aND put it on cd and then boot?
<stephenthemartyr> i am super confused,and i dont understand how i used 28 GB so far
<stephenthemartyr> so i download and run which out of all those
<stephenthemartyr> <holstein>im confused
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: if that hard drive is failing in a serious way
<holstein> it will be odd
<holstein> it could be reporting funky stuff
<stephenthemartyr> what do u mean
<holstein> again... you'll need to test the drive first
<holstein> you dont want to waste time wondering whats going on with data
<holstein> data that you *should* have backed up
<stephenthemartyr> oka and im i dont understand where do i download the ubbc?
<holstein> worst case, you get a better hard drive than what you have right not for like 40 bucks
<stephenthemartyr> i did
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you dont *need* UBCD
<holstein> use what you have
<holstein> you have a live CD
<holstein> just boot that
<holstein> use the disk utility
<stephenthemartyr> i have a 11.04 dvd is that what u mean
<stephenthemartyr> and how will that help me
<stephenthemartyr> im sorry im annoying but pleaser spell it out for me
<stephenthemartyr> pleaSE
<stephenthemartyr> what does partition 5 of partition 3 is busy mean
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you cant test the drive while you are running it
<holstein> you shouldnt
<holstein> boot a live CD on there
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> go to the menu
<holstein> find disk utility
<holstein> theres a test to run there
<stephenthemartyr> and when i boot from the cd it seems like it is updating everything
<holstein> a short test and a long test
<stephenthemartyr> yes i understand thaT part,it is the booting part i dont get
<stephenthemartyr> its funny cause i got an interface,now this happened
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you put the live CD in, and boot it
<holstein> just like you did when you wanted to install it
<holstein> you just dont install
<holstein> you run it live
<holstein> then, you can test that drive
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: step one for you is test the drive
<holstein> extended self test
<holstein> it'll take an hour or so
<holstein> you need not do anything else til that
<holstein> anything else you do could potentially be a waste of time
<stephenthemartyr> yes i understand that,now i need help getting there!!
<stephenthemartyr> i know disk utility
<stephenthemartyr> and the test
<stephenthemartyr> so i should boot with 11.04?
<stephenthemartyr> o0k so there is an option to "run it ;live"?>?
<stephenthemartyr> <holstein>i tried but there was no option to run live,only install,check memory and a few others
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you can get a live CD
<holstein> if you dont have one
<holstein> i gotta run...
<holstein> you'll figure it out :)
<gotik_> does a low-latency-kernel work adequate on a thinkpad (l420)?
<Jurgentje> Hi... Anyone in here who could help me out with LCMS?
<Jurgentje> Hi... I'm having troubles with LPROF (for icc profiles) ... can't find how to load the IT8 target   ... the [...] button seems missing
<Jurgentje> http://tinypic.com/r/70ypfq/7   <- I'm expecting [...] behind the IT8 target pulldown
<vaso> hello
<vaso> having problem booting 11.04 from usb
<vaso> cannot find cd-rom
<holstein> i suggest using the normal ubuntu live CD, then
<holstein> !vanilla | vaso
<ubottu> vaso: To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> vaso: heres a bug report i started
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/697774
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 697774 in Ubuntu Studio "cant install ubuntustudio from USB stick" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> if you would like to get involved there, and report what works for you
<holstein> there are several work arounds available :)
<vaso> thanks
<vaso> i'll try
<vaso> :D
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-06
<phaidros> anyone here running icecast2 on maverick? if so, does <on-connect> work for you? icecast2 in maverick is not triggering scripts, same config on debian works :/
<holstein> phaidros: i am not
<holstein> maybe i could get a 10.10 install running and test
<phaidros> would be great, it seems the config is ok, and I get on-connect on 2 different maverick installs
<phaidros> problem with on-connet I mena
<phaidros> mean
<holstein> i would literally copy the config file fromt he debian install and confirm that
<holstein> phaidros: it will be a while til i acutally get to test this :/
<phaidros> ok
<phaidros> no wories, I just need to confirm it and then I'll file a bugreport against icecast2 in ubuntu 1010
<holstein> i run a 10.04 server with icecast
<holstein> if you want my creds to test, i can give you those
<phaidros> holstein: worth a try
<phaidros> holstein: I can confirm that on-connect does work only once on icecast server startup with 2.3.2-6ubuntu1
<holstein> phaidros: is that a bug or a feature ;)
<holstein> im not clear what on-connnect is...
<phaidros> on-connect is defined per mount pount to trigger a script every time a listener connects
<phaidros> which is useful for stats or counting and other stuff, but in ubuntu works only on server startup and *not* on connect
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-30
<Herne> Hi... I just upgraded from 10.04 LTS with realtime kernel to UbuntuStudio 12.04 LTS... spent the afternoon seh... tting up LADItray and gladish... it sort of works now...
<Submarine> howdie
<Submarine> is there any way, in Rosegarden, to obtain something similar to Ardour "busses"?
<Submarine> that is, inputs that get directly into the mixer
<Submarine> as opposed to being recorded and played
<FA101_Axiom49> Hi There ..
<FA101_Axiom49> Erff install Completed.. Rebooting.. :-/
#ubuntustudio 2012-07-31
<Jazzach> asdf
<Mish> woah what was that?
<jtm_tango> hi people! can I ask for some advice about video editing for dummies?
<javi_tango> hi! does someone have a good advice for video editing formats? or about another channel to ask for it? thanks!
<ailo> javi_tango: If you're new to video editing, I'd try Openshot
<ailo> javi_tango: kdenlive is supposed to be a good pro tool
<javi_tango> thank you ailo, should I convert all the clips to the same format before importing them into the editors or just leave the task for them? I have clips from very different cameras :-/
<Mish> can I get any ideas for the publishing menu icon?
<Mish> I can't seem to come up with a good one
<Mish> Also I just noticed that Rakarrack also has a an electric guitar as its icon
<Mish> So how about a saxophone for Audio production?
<Mish> Also I' planning to do a Film Strip for Video production and a audio visulalisation bars for sound generators
<Mish> And how about a camera aperture (with the shutter) for photography?
<len-dt> Those are all good ideas. Publishing, maybe the end of a type set?
<len-dt> I am thinking about the kind of type that used to set in a type chase for printing. Either by hand or with a Linotype or Ludlow (not sure of spelling)
<Mish> can i get a reference image? I can't seem to imagine that
<Mish> also I figured saxophone wouldn't look good as it isn't digital enough
<ailo> Mish: A rack of books might do well for publishing as well
<Mish> Hmm.. that sounds good
<Mish> yeah that'd be good
<Mish> Any ideas for Audio production? I had made a guitar but later found out that it is already used by a program. I was thinking of a Piano Keyboard but.....
<len-dt> I don;t know that it has to be a completely different idea. It seems to me Ralf was working on an icon for that with a tape recorder.
<Mish> oh yeah that tape recorder
<Mish> fine so he'll do audio production
<Mish> Len do you have a reference image for that type set?
<len-dt> We hope. He's having so much fun learning image creation he may forget why he started :-)
<len-dt> I will have to look.
<Mish> lol yeah I can see that in the mailing lists
<len-dt> http://www.letterpress.dwolske.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/anatomy-of-printing-type.jpg
<len-dt> I don't know if that would be confused with font apps, but once the user reads the text it would match no problem
<Mish> So the icon would have the letter or that block in 3d ?
<len-dt> It would be pretty hard to recognize it in 2d I think.
<Mish> so something pretty much like the image you gave but at a slightly higher viewing angle right?
<len-dt> sure. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/1e/Gutenberg_press.jpg/150px-Gutenberg_press.jpg shows the first kind of printing press
<len-dt> a lot of people who do publishing would recognize that too.
<len-dt> https://encrypted-tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSdxHrbTI_LzHBBRawgQDlDKvr8vHB6N4cVph-MT72W1hZefx1W is a very common and maybe recognizable kind of press too.
 * len-dt learned on one of these in the 70s
<Mish> oh but that has way too much detail to be an icon (on the encrypted page)
<len-dt> Ya, I guess so.
<len-dt> I was trying for as many ideas as I could.
<Mish> ok I'll do that and the rack of books to see which one looks good
<Mish> yeah thanks for the ideas
<len-dt> Mish, you may find it works better (grabs someones attention) to do devel work like this in #ubuntustudio-devel
<Mish> ok joined that one
<ubuntu-studioJac> Heya
<Mish> hey
<ubuntu-studioJac> I was wondering if I could get some help
<ubuntu-studioJac> I\m having trouble getting ubuntu studio to work nicely alongside Windows 7
<Mish> Is it a dual boot?
<ubuntu-studioJac> Its supposed to be
<ubuntu-studioJac> but it only starts windows
<Mish> how did you install?
<ubuntu-studioJac> I started by installing windows, then ubuntu studio
<Mish> DVD or stick?
<ubuntu-studioJac> DVD
<Mish> So on boot time it doesn't give any indication that Ubuntu Studio is installed?
<ubuntu-studioJac> nope, not at all. There is not boot loader/menu
<ubuntu-studioJac> I'm used to grub, so I expected something like that, but nothing
<Mish> Dual boot is always tricky because of bootloaders
<ubuntu-studioJac> I know, but I've tried it many times before...
<ubuntu-studioJac> It usually works when you install Windows first and THEN install linux
<Mish> I had to manually reinstall GRUB during my Studio install. Mine is a clean install though. I don't know about this issue. May be the others could help
<Mish> You might want to look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ubuntu-studioJac> hmm...I'm looking close at the partition options...should there be a grub partition?
<Mish> I can't say Jac
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-01
<devtekalpha> I want to make a usb install stick of ubuntustudio. It says i need "about 2gb" will a 2gb ush flash stick be enough? Or should i get a 4gb
<devtekalpha> 2gb usb flash*
<ailo> devtekalpha: Haven't tried with a 2GB, but it should be enough, since the image is smaller than that
<devtekalpha> Ok thanks. Its just annoying it says about 2gb instead of something more specific
<ailo> devtekalpha: Check the image size. I think it's under 2GB
<devtekalpha> Ok thanks
<ailo> devtekalpha: Where does it say 2 GB, btw?
<devtekalpha> Ubuntustudio.org/download
<ailo> devtekalpha: To my knowledge, the only memory recommendation is for RAM
<devtekalpha> Fresh installation: dvd image is about 2gb
<devtekalpha> Beneath that
<devtekalpha> At bottom
<ailo> devtekalpha: Yea, I think the amd64 and i386 are a bit different in size
<devtekalpha> I see
<devtekalpha> Well my motherboard and processor are intel 64bit. So i want the i386?
<devtekalpha> Or amd64 is for 64bit intel systems too...
<ailo> devtekalpha: 64 bit. The amd64 is misguiding
<devtekalpha> Oh right
<ailo> I guess we should put that in the download instructions as well
<devtekalpha> You put your own instructions somewhere?
<ailo> devtekalpha: No, to ubuntustudio.org/download
<ailo> I'm the author of that page
<ailo> Will check the sizes of both images, and add a notice about what arch one should choose
<devtekalpha> Oh right cool :) good to know i can come here for help from someone who knows stuff
<ailo> devtekalpha: The few devs that are actice will be the ones answering most of the time
<ailo> active*
<ailo> devtekalpha: I recommend #opensourcemusicians if you haven't been there yet
<ailo> A bit more active
<devtekalpha> Cool. Yeh i know about that room too. Will ask there for audio stuff
<devtekalpha> My pc parts come tomorrow hopefully so will probably spend the day trying to put it together  and then installing ubuntustudio
<devtekalpha> Will be a relief when its all setup
<ailo> devtekalpha: Hope it works out well. Is it going to be for music, or?
<devtekalpha> Music production. Android dev and other programming. Movies. Everything but gaming
<mighty_aboba> Hi
<mighty_aboba> Did you hear about KLANG?
<mighty_aboba> http://klang.eudyptula.org/
<mighty_aboba> something like CoreAudio
<mighty_aboba> or not?
<mighty_aboba> :)
<mighty_aboba> I hope this will be realized soon
<mighty_aboba> I want to try it)
<len-dt> mighty_aboba, I think right now it is more dream than anything. There is obviously some thought and research, but there are a lot of things outside the author's reach that would have to happen to make it a reality too.
<len-dt> It will be interesting to watch.
<Submarine> howdie
<Submarine> qmidiarp does not seem to synchronize to Jack transport, is this normal?
<Submarine> (it works only with its internal clock, and does not work with Jack transport selected)
<len-dt> Submarine, that would seem like a question to ask the developer of the software.
<len-dt> I haven't tried that one myself. Might try asking on #opensourcemusicians though
<UberMusik_> hi, i'm trying to set up Ardour3b5 in Ubuntu Studio 12.04 .. one of my many challenges in getting this working is that I have two sound cards installed .. and the one i want to use (MAudio 2496 is not listed as my default card) ... it's hard enough to figure out the proper way to route via Jack for Ardour, and it's complicating matters that i have not found an easy way to set my 2496 as the default device every time i log on 
<len-dt> UberMusik_, you can do two things. Use card names instead of numbers.
<len-dt> running aplay -l shows that device 0 can also be call d66 for example.
<len-dt> Or force other cards to load later
<len-dt> Which I do... trying to find which file I do it in.
<UberMusik_> len-dt: thanks .. as i'm relatively new to the linux/Ubuntu world, which is the most straight-forward?
<len-dt> I'm looking :-)
<len-dt> Ok, in /etc/modprobe.d
<len-dt> there is a file called alsa-base.conf
<len-dt> it has to be edited with sudo nano or  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<len-dt> (typed in a terminal)
<len-dt> Find out the module used by you other card. lsmod may help there. others probably have a better plan
<len-dt> My other card is an es1370
<len-dt> So I add the line:
<len-dt> options snd-ens1370 index=-2
<len-dt> The -2 means delay loading this module till the rest are done.
<UberMusik_> len-dt: thanks a ton, i'll give that a shot
<len-dt> Most newer systems have an internal HDA card.
<UberMusik_> len-dt: .. oh i'm trying to keep alive a 12 year+ Dell .. nothing new in that dinosaur  :-)
<len-dt> might be an ac97 then
<len-dt> aplay -l gives lots of hints
<len-dt> It lists the cards it can find.
<killerbobbarker> Is there any benefit to installing ubuntu studio from scratch over installing ubuntu and then upgrading?
<GridCube> its faster, and you dont have to delete unity
<ailo> killerbobbarker: Installing from scractch means you get realtime privilege set up. Other than that, it doesn't really matter much IMO
<ailo> XFCE it pretty fast, performance wise
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-02
<ailo> But not so that you cry if you aren on Gnome or Unity instead
<cfhowlett> FYI: pro photography & ubuntu linux  http://www.rileybrandt.com/2012/07/31/linux-is-sexy/
<BluesKaj> epzil0n:  are you there? I have the same m-audio card and mine works
<BluesKaj> epzil0n:  I'm also at #ubuntu
<raven> hi
<raven> hi
<raven> i want to do something what is known as imposssible: repair clipping. any way to "smooth" rectangular signals and digital overflows?
<MaynardWaters> raven: could just add fx until it sound decent again
<MaynardWaters> or put a limiter on your system before the caputure point
<raven> MaynardWaters not possible i get theese recordings and they are not able to adjust it
<raven> is there no plugin i could use?
<MaynardWaters> im not an expert in here. I dont know of any simple way to get what you are looking for.  maybe start with calf plugins and play around until you get something you like out of it
<ailo> raven: Is there lot's of clipping?
<ailo> If there's only a few, you could use an audio editor and use envelope on those parts. Use extreme fast fade out and fade in. If it's only a matter of 1 ms, it will not be a noticable fadeout, just a reshaping of the audio wave
<ailo> May be there are plugins that do the same trick, but I don't know of any
<ailo> Depends on how long the clips last too
<raven> ailo theese are mumble recordings and mumble still has an overflow error and some people are not able to adjust it to a senseful level its terrible
<ailo> raven: It's always fun mixing clumpsy voice tracks :)
<raven> oh yes
<raven> but however its no option to do it by hand
<ailo> raven: You don't do any coding by any chance? Could be done in pure data
<ailo> Or any other language that is ok for audio, for that matter
<raven> i do not think that i c an get into it so fast
<ailo> raven: Try asking on the Linux Audio User mail list. Should be the best place to ask
<raven> ok tnx
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-03
<studio-user741> salut
<studio-user741> jespere que ubuntu linux studio vaut le coup
<studio-user741> quesque vous en pensez de ce unbuntu
<bugthing_> hello :) I have a problem with pulseaudtio and jack ... it seems to be setup correctly (qjackctl shows the expected PulseAudio Jack Sink connections) but when I use audcious (or anything) it just sits there not playing :( .... this invalid bug report seems to discribe the same problem (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/925257)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925257 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulse jack bridging no sound from pulse clients" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bugthing_> sorry, power fail and am using web irc client... did I miss anything?
<len-dt> bugthing_, You have to set pulse up to see jack as it's default sinc
<len-dt> *sink
<len-dt> bugthing_, from pavucontrol you can go to the output devices tab and click on the green circle with the check mark on the jacksink device
<len-dt> you can also change the output device the application is using in the playback tab
<len-dt> Your application will show up there and there will be a box showing what device it is playing with. Clicking on that will give a list of outputs available. click on the jack one.
<len-dt> pavucontrol can be started the sound icon in your tray or from commandline or from the media playback menu.
<len-dt> bugthing_, did you see what I wrote earlier?
<bugthing_> led-dt: .. sorry I did not, I've had some computer issues... but I am on the trusty laptop noew :)
<bugthing_> len-dt: what did you write before?
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-04
<devtekalpha> Where is the ubuntustudio install guide? I cant find it
<devtekalpha> Shall i just use ubuntu install guide if its the samw
<holstein> devtekalpha: just download one or the other, and try it live
<holstein> devtekalpha: there really shouldnt need to be a guide, other thant the GUI you will see when trying it
<holstein> you can always use ubuntu, and convert it later to ubuntustudio, or add just the packages you need to ubuntu from the ubuntustudio ones
<holstein> ubuntustudio is ubuntu, keep in mind... any support information about instalation will be relavant
<devtekalpha> I dont need to try just want to installl. And studio better  i know i need the audio stuff... If the install gui isnt weird or vague im sure ill be able to figure it out:)
<devtekalpha> Ok thanks
<devtekalpha> I found ubuntus guide so ill use it if i get stuck
<holstein> devtekalpha: enjoy!... if you need help and its quiet in here, try #xubuntu... we use XFCE now
<devtekalpha> Ah ok thanks :)
<devtekalpha> Whats the difference between ubuntustudio session and xfce session? Dosnt ubuntustudio use xfce
<len-dt> devtekalpha, you will find slight differences in menu background and the panel bars.... Well the later kind of gets setup by what you log in to first
<len-dt> The menu setup is the big thing.
<devtekalpha> Ok thanks
<devtekalpha> Im trrying to setup dual monitors now on nvidia x server but the apply button is grayed out
<devtekalpha> The buttuon got enabled for a second then i closed it to see if i could enable it again but no matter what settings i choose its still grayed out now
<len-dt> Are you using the nvidia drivers or the free ones?
<devtekalpha> I havnt installed any additional drivers
<devtekalpha> But both my displays are detected
<len-dt> free = nouveau you can see if you do lsmod
<len-dt> If you are using the nouveau drivers then it should just work. I found I had to use two tools though.
<len-dt> Arandr lets you set the displays side by side
<devtekalpha> Would it be more reliable if i edit the right config file directly with gedit?
<len-dt> xfce (and anything else these days) autodetects on boot and may change the settings
<len-dt> Actually it detects on session start.
<len-dt> so if you are setup for two monitors and you login with one of them turned off, all the dual monitor stuff goes away
<devtekalpha> Well on nvidia xserver it says save x to config file (x11/xorg.conf) wont the session use that
<devtekalpha> Oh i see
<devtekalpha> Well i turn off secondary display a lot as it is also my tv
<len-dt> So you are using a video out and not svga out?
<devtekalpha> So ideally i want something which auto remembers to use both if they are both plugged inj and only primary if one is
<devtekalpha> Primary is dvi cable. Secondary(tv) is rgb/vga analog cable
<devtekalpha> Both are detetected with correct names in nvidiaxserver
<len-dt> svga or dvi auto detects power on, 75ohm video detects the monitor as being there even with power off
<len-dt> To be honest, I did not do much testing with powering the second monitor on and off. I don't use dual myself so I had to set it up just for testing.
<devtekalpha> I see
<len-dt> arandr has a svae function that should allow you to save the two setups. And recall the one that fits
<len-dt> s/svae/save
<devtekalpha> So theres no way to force the session to use a file i make? Where i can setup priorities. Id rather do some text editing if possible than install more software
<devtekalpha> Illl try arandr though if i cant do just file editing
<len-dt> arandr is allready installed
<len-dt> its in settings
<devtekalpha> Oh right. Ill find it then . Phones about to run out of battery. Thanks for the help.
<devtekalpha> What bit torrent client would someone reccommend for ubuntu studio
<devtekalpha> Im going with transmission
<devtekalpha> Iv selected transparent in terminal settings but it is still solid/opaque?
<devtekalpha> Im using ubuntustudio session not xfce if thats relevant
<Unit193> Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Window manager tweaks > Compositor  is it enabled?
<devtekalpha> Ahh that solved it thanks :)
<Unit193> Sure.
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-05
<tech1> im using xchat and it says unable to set transparent background in prefs because i may be using non compliant window manager that is not currently supported. im using ubuntustudio and enabled display compositing in window manager tweaks, using ubuntu studio session(not xfce) if that makes a diff. any ideas?
<holstein> tech1: do you have transparency anywhere else?
<tech1> on my terminal yes,
<tech1> which only became transparent after enabling display compositing in window manager tweaks in settings manager
<tech1> also on some settings i can make all inactive windows transparent, but i dont want this. i just want the xchat thingy to be
<tech1> in xchat-settings-prefs
<holstein> tech1: i would say, with the compositing you are using, i would expect some things to not work
<holstein> you would need to set up a driver potentially...
<tech1> hmmm i see
<tech1> would it make a difference if i chose xfce session instead of ubuntustudio session at login? or used unity gui or something
<holstein> it literally wont hurt to try, but i think the issue is, the application is looking for true compositing
<holstein> the ubuntustudio session *is* xfce, though it wont hurt as a troubleshooting step to rule it out
<holstein> tech1: also, you can try with a different user account to troubleshoot config
<tech1> im using the latest lts ubuntu studio{12.04 or something) and xfce is not remembering my wallpaper. has anyone else had this issue? i can set it from a script at login, just wondered if it is a symptom of a deeper problem? or just one of those things i need to handle and not worry too much about
<tech1> thanks for the info holstein, sorry had to relog
<ufo2222> Hello
<ufo2222> I can not seem to get ubuntu studio to boot into live mode using virtualbox. Can i have some help?
<studio-zevatron> hello
<tech1> is it ok to make my own xfce themes by creating new files in /usr/share/themes/ with the other themes, or will that break something
<studio-zevatron> somebody from Brazil ??
<len-dt> tech1, even if it was to break something, you can switch back so long as you don't delete the stock themes.
<len-dt> even if you can't login at the login screen, you should be able to login at the termnal (ctl-alt-F1) and remove your theme.
<tech1> thanks len-dt
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-29
<wachin> Hi to all
<wachin> I use UbuntuStudio 13.04 to test it, and the KDE apps Kdenlive, K3b, Kate are on English (I am Spanish user, the whole Operative System that I use is on spanish)
<wachin> I dont understand how to change the app language for KDE apps. In the past on UbuntuStudio 12.04 in Synaptic had a package called "language-selector-kde" but on 13.04 are not
<wachin> I found on synaptic a package called "gnome-language-selector" I open it
<wachin> The language that is selected is Spanish, and I clicked the button to apply to the entire operating system
<wachin> Now restar the PC, Bay for the moment
<wachin> Not Working, but now I found the solution, I clicked on "Help/Switch Application Language" on kdenlive, k3b and kate, I put spanish and restart, that is, working
<wachin> See you later, I leave you, God bless
<studio-user183> sera a tutti
<zequence> studio-user183: hi
<studio-user183> I'm sorry, I think was Italian chat :)
<zequence> studio-user183: No, we don't have a Italian channel for Ubuntu Studio. Too few people. But, there is for Ubuntu, I'm sure :)
<studio-user183> Yes, for Ubuntu there is.
<studio-user183> I want to try ubuntu studio because with Ubuntu 10.04  or more crash.
<studio-user183> The problem is my graphic card, nvidia. Someone can indicate the best driver for this S.O.??
<zequence> studio-user183: When does your computer crash?
<zequence> free drivers are pretty good, but some people have problems with low latency, if that is a concern for you
<zequence> the most obvious choice for proprietary drivers is nvidia-current
<zequence> only change if you have problems
<zequence> I would first try the free drivers
<zequence> if there are problems, then try the proprietary ones
<zequence> studio-user183: You use Ubuntu for music?
<studio-user183> No , I wil use for my new camera :)
<zequence> studio-user183: Ah, then you can use any distro pretty much. Is your computer old?
<zequence> studio-user183: If you want to try Ubuntu Studio, just download it, and try the live DVD
<zequence> if you like it, install it
<studio-user183> Now I try ubuntu studio
<studio-user183> My PC is not old old, last year I change a mainboard, I have AMD +2500
<studio-user183> hi all, I wanna go!
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-30
<prompt32> i try to run a script just before NetManager, so to change my MAC. I make an init script S15mac, but it fails. Any ideas ?
<prompt32> i try to run a script just before NetManager, so to change my MAC. I make an init script S15mac, but it fails. Any ideas ?
#ubuntustudio 2013-07-31
<OvenWerks> Lumpy: ok... I can try.
<Lumpy> it is a pretty simple question
<Lumpy> can one modify the jack connections in cli
<Lumpy> after qjackctl has started
<OvenWerks> Yes, I am not fulent in how though
<Lumpy> kk
<OvenWerks> I wuld think with either jack_connect jack.plumbing
<Lumpy> i will pick your brain in a few
<OvenWerks> in a terminal type jack<tab tab> and all the commands that start with jack will show up on your screen.
<Lumpy> i will look into it in about 15 minute
<OvenWerks> man <command name> will often give some info about how it is used
<OvenWerks> and if there is no man page... smetimes command --help or -h will work
<OvenWerks> in the case of jack_control... just type it with no arguments and it will give usage.
<Lumpy> i am trying to write a .sh to launch every thing at once
<Lumpy> i have it to the point where i am missing one connection when it runs
<OvenWerks> jack.plumbing might be the best then.
<Lumpy> i think i might need to install it
<Lumpy> i am on crunchbang atm
<OvenWerks> It auto connects ports according to a config file.
<OvenWerks> the package you need would be jack.tools.
<Lumpy> installed
<Lumpy> and has a man
<Lumpy> so i will look that over and get back at ya
<Lumpy> yup that looks like the ticket
<Lumpy> not sure /exactly/ how yet but it looks the ticket ove
<Lumpy> er OvenWerks thanks
<OvenWerks> ya regex takes some time to get used to.
<OvenWerks> try man regex
<Lumpy> from what I gather though
<Lumpy> i could launch it first
<Unit193> Actually, you want man 7 regex
<OvenWerks> Yes it can be run before jack even
<Lumpy> and it will just make the connections happen whenever the programs to launch
<OvenWerks> Unit193: on my machine I didn't need the 7 , I just got it.
<OvenWerks> Lumpy: yes.
<OvenWerks> When ever two ports it wants to connect exist, it connects them
<Unit193> OvenWerks: Sure, you get regex(3), though.
<OvenWerks> Or if there are two ports connected it wants disconnected they get that way.
<OvenWerks> Unit193: "Manual page regex(7) line 1 "
<Unit193> Strange.
<OvenWerks> Maybe I don't have the (3) page installed
<OvenWerks> man 3 regex
<OvenWerks> No manual entry for regex in section 3
<OvenWerks> man 3 regex
<OvenWerks> No manual entry for regex in section 3
<OvenWerks> oops
<Unit193> manpages-dev carries it, and that caused me problems as it's not really helpful when looking up regex. ;)
<OvenWerks> I can see that.
<Lumpy> looks like that is the missing puzzle piece for my .sh file, thanks again OvenWerks
<OvenWerks> NP
<Lumpy> i am going to have to educate myself on exactly how to do it
<OvenWerks> I would have to do the same
<Lumpy> well 95% is done already
<OvenWerks> It looks like you can do most of what you want with file name style wild cards.
<Lumpy> i manage to make everything launch and connect execpt one connection with one click now
<OvenWerks> The examples on the man page look more instructive than some of the rest of the text.
<Lumpy> wouldn't need that in my case i think
<Lumpy> i want a specific set up each time
<Lumpy> at present, it works just fine, minus the one connection
<Lumpy> but since I am naming everything at launch
<Lumpy> logically it seems
<Lumpy> that jack.plumbing would work just fine for that one connection
<OvenWerks> yup
<Lumpy> thanks again guys
<Lumpy> i will have this figured out by tomorrow night
<Lumpy> but i must zzzz
<Lumpy> got some early work to do in the morning
<Lumpy> nini
<wachin> Hi to all, any of you know how to turn it down the sound to an instrument in the track of Muse (on a MIDI)
<zequence> wachin: I'm sure there is a volume control for the track somewhere
<zequence> wachin: did you try the mixer?
<wachin> Hi
<wachin> Thanks for answering
<wachin> I'm looking for where the mixer, which is not
<wachin> no where is
<wachin> I don t now
<zequence> wachin: In the menu. "View" -> "Mixer A"
<wachin> I did not know that Muse had a Mixer for each instrument
<wachin> Ok, I go
<zequence> wachin: Also, in the side view, when selecting a channel, there's "Vol"
<wachin> Whao! you were right
<wachin> OK, now I see
<wachin> Ok
<wachin> Thanks, very thanks
<wachin> Zequence thanks, is great
<zequence> wachin: no problem
<wachin> :)
<wachin> Zequence do you know how to save that changes in the MIDI file,
<wachin> I want to record eg. only the BASS of the song in the MIDI file, and for that I have turned down the volume to the rest of the instruments, but what I put at the beginning to give up play (use Audacity to record from Qsynth), the all volumen restart
<zequence> wachin: volumes are probably written into the midi file too
<zequence> wachin: why not use muse to record?
<zequence> wachin: you can also use solo/mute functions
<wachin> oh
<wachin> but need the other instruments but with volumen small
<holstein> route them as you want/need
<wachin> I want to try of save the volumen from each tracks of the midi in "Chanel Info"
<holstein> wachin: the volume?
<holstein> wachin: dont try, just mix as you want, and save the track as midi, or export as midi.. or record into an audio recorder
<wachin> the volume of each track of the MIDI
<holstein> see also #opensourcemusicans
<wachin> http://ubuntuone.com/6oJP0cA4msyqqA342QAztj
<wachin> See this image please
<zequence> wachin: you probably need to do that separately in each midi file
<zequence> wachin: open the midi editor, and set volume from there
<zequence> each track has 128 controls
<zequence> one of them is volume
<wachin> oh,
<zequence> I think the control channel is 7
<wachin> yes, I go
<zequence> wachin: When you double click the midi file, in the lower part of the window that pops up "S"
<zequence> select controller
<zequence> select 7 main volume
<wachin> I try
<zequence> You need to draw a value at the beginning
<zequence> wachin: "s, x, velocity", click "s"
<zequence> you can automate all of the 128 controls that you can choose
<wachin> I know too much to ask, could give me a picture please
<zequence> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zequence> wachin: http://imagebin.org/266104
<zequence> A bit busy now, but hope that helps
<wachin> Ok
<wachin> Thanks for the help, I want to try your great info
<wachin> Thanks Zequence for the image
<wachin> I understant
<wachin> Zequence its working
<wachin> Thanks for the tuto
<wachin> Zequence do you have a mail that can give to me
<wachin> Or you have a facebook account
<wachin> The solution is draw a value at the beginning
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-01
<mauro> hi everyone
<Guest21966> hello
<Guest21966> i'm new to ubuntu studio
<Guest21966> anyine who can give me any tips?
<zequence> Guest21966: What kind of help do you need?
<Guest21966> sorry zequence i'm running low bat
<Guest21966> i'll have to log out and power the laptop
<Guest21966> back in a while
<volta> Hi folks. I'm having a wicked sound issue in ubuntustudio 13.04. i.e. no sound at all. My laptop is an alienware m14x.
<volta> /proc/asound shows me two cards: HDA Intel PCH and HDA NVidia
<volta> pavucontrol seema to be configured correctly
<volta> (sorry -> seams)
<holstein> volta: you dont really configure pavucontrol
<holstein> you can use it to configure pulse
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> volta: if you refer to that ^^ you'll see that if you open a terminal, and run "aplay -l" you should see what alsa is capable of using
<holstein> if it were me, i would just load up a few live CD's til something works.. or just check the usual places.. alsamixer and/or pavucontrol.. and dont trust any labels for volume controls
<volta> Did all the volume applet stuff. There is apparently a signal. But nothing to hear from the speakers
<holstein> volta: look for, and apply all upgrades
<holstein> volta: try other live CD's
<holstein> volta: confirm that the hardware is functioning
<volta> the issue exists only in ubuntustudio. My dualboot debian 7 works flawlessly.
<holstein> volta: then, check alsa versions and kernel versions
<volta> did all system update, upgrade and system-upgrade  today
<holstein> volta: there is nothing about ubuntustudio that is different, and going to cause you an issue like that
<holstein> its config related
<holstein> volta: what is the output of "aplay -l" ?
<holstein> volta: have you read that linke?
<holstein> link*
<holstein> have you tried another ubuntu live CD?
<holstein> do you need ubuntustudio?
<volta> suppose so too, but the **** thing is not speaking to me - must be my (configuration) fault
<volta> I like ubuntu studio. It's fast (xfce), slim and nice to handle
<holstein> volta: im not suggestions its your fault
<holstein> volta: what is the output of aplay -l ?
<volta> may i post it here?
<holstein> volta: you can install slim and xfce in debian 7
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<volta> aplay -l
<volta> **** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****
<volta> Karte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], Gerät 0: CA0132 Analog [CA0132 Analog]
<volta>   Sub-Geräte: 1/1
<volta>   Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
<volta> Karte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], Gerät 1: CA0132 Digital [CA0132 Digital]
<volta>   Sub-Geräte: 1/1
<volta>   Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
<volta> Karte 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], Gerät 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<volta>   Sub-Geräte: 1/1
<volta>   Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
<volta> Karte 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<volta>   Sub-Geräte: 1/1
<volta>   Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0
<volta> thank you ubottu
<holstein> the intel should be working finr
<holstein> fine*
<holstein> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntustudio's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<holstein> anyways, i would try the same installer disc you used live
<volta> lol
<holstein> its likely just something tricky
<holstein> volta: one interesting thing that happens via xfce.. if you mute with the keyboard, you cant unmute
<holstein> volta: so, if you have tried unmuting.. try doing it again, and differently
<holstein> volta: try from the live CD, so you can bypass what you have done so far
<volta> FN seems to work fine (mute unmute)
<holstein> volta: FN is what im talking about
<holstein> volta: and it will *seem* like it is fine
<holstein> volta: but, as i said, and in actualility, its not
<holstein> volta: its a bug in xfce/alsa where that will *not* unmute
<holstein> volta: so, if you have, as i said, used the keyboard to mute and unmute, use the GUI instead
<holstein> volta: understand?
<volta> I installed from a usb stick and already deleted the image, so i woud have to do the download again and prepare the stick....
<holstein> volta: are you following?
<holstein> volta: OK
<holstein> volta: then, try the mute suggestion please
<volta> got that. going to mute/umute from the mixer (right klick on sound symbol)
<volta> right klick on sound symbol offers mute option. I tried it with no result
<volta> I had to manually add the sound symbol to the bar because it disappeared before
<holstein> volta: try as a different user
<holstein> volta: try in #xubuntu or #ubuntu since this is really not ubuntustudio related
<holstein> volta: try with different kernels, if you have an older one
<volta> Funny thing is that I can see a peak signal in pavucontrol
<holstein> volta: that is from something playing audio
<volta> tried already an older kernel
<holstein> volta: you can "see" that if you have no audio device
<holstein> volta: forget that
<holstein> volta: its something you have muted
<volta> yes, I#m running vlc for testing purposes
<volta> ok
<holstein> volta: run many things for testing purposes
<volta> same with totem and kaffeine, no sound
<holstein> volta: i understand that
<holstein> volta: im just saying, try other things, as you test
<holstein> volta: you have something muted, friend
<holstein> volta: i would try a live CD, and you should have sound out of the box
<holstein> volta: it is a debian base, so all the same "tricks" apply
<holstein> volta: you are using different UI's here, and are likely just not accustomed to them, and have done something accidentally
<holstein> volta: you may also, as i said, insatll xfce in debian 7 and enjoy
<volta> probably right. As I wrote I have sound from this same machine, just with another linux.
<holstein> volta: then, as i said, you can refer to that kernel version, and alsa version
<holstein> volta: the same software is the same
<volta> Would be nicer to find just the right "unmute-button" .
<holstein> volta: install whatever DE you are used to using
<volta> Thanks a lot for your help so far.
<holstein> volta: how about the other user?
<volta> good idea
<volta> I'm going to log out, log into the other user and then come back
<volta> hi. Had to add a new user, so it took longer. But no sound symbol and also no sound with the new user.
<holstein> volta: try a live CD, friend
<volta> and copy some configuration from the cd?!
<holstein> or, just add the 2 packages you are interested in running into your debian which is working
<volta> just want something more bleeding edge than debian, something to toy arround
<volta> tried a lot of distros ;-)
<volta> I'm happy I have these two quite well configured. Dispite this little catastrophe ;-)
<holstein> volta: i would see that *everything* works from the live CD
<volta> I'm quite shure it does. But I will try on occasin.
<volta> *occasion
<volta> I'll go through the links you sent me earlier in detail. See what happens.
<volta> ...not that I did't already google some of them ;-)
<volta> +n
<holstein> volta: you can also try #xubuntu or #ubuntu
<holstein> volta: i know this is challenging to understand, but this is not ubuntustduio specific
<volta> I still think it's meplayingtoomucharroundspecific. But that's ok ;-)
<volta> Could jack just be in the way?
<holstein> volta: are you using jack?
<holstein> if not, it wont be
<volta> yes
<holstein> volta: if you are never going to use jack, then dont use it
<volta> ardour asked for it
<holstein> volta: jack will break the config that i have been talking you through
<volta> and some other tools
<holstein> volta: you should restart the machine
<holstein> launch *nothing* but vlc
<holstein> troubleshoot what you know
<holstein> get pulse working
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<volta> Just to mention it: soud did work before, on this same installation.
<holstein> volta: then, you broke it
<holstein> volta: that clears that up
<volta> jippeeee
<holstein> volta: i was troubleshooting as though it *never* worked
<volta> new stuff to learn
<holstein>   /join #opensourcemusicians and read the links
<volta> sorry
<holstein> i suggest testing with a live CD.. still.. again
<volta> ok
<holstein> you wont break anything permanently by messing around
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-02
<volta> @holstein: Problem solved. Solution was to execute gstreamer-properties. In Default Plugin I selected ALSA and voilà, it works. Thanks a lot for your help.
<ninja> hello
<ninja> anyone here
<bsugar> anyone using reaper via wine?
<zequence> bsugar: try #opensourcemusicians
<zequence> bsugar: Might be people in #kxstudio that has experience with wine and linux audio as well
<bsugar> anyone using reaper via wine?
<zequence> bsugar:
<zequence> 12:39 < zequence> bsugar: try #opensourcemusicians
<zequence> 12:39 < zequence> bsugar: Might be people in #kxstudio that has experience with wine and linux audio as well
<xaccrocheur> Hello everybody
<xaccrocheur> Guys, is/ar there Ubuntun Studio PPA(s) that I could try on a vanilla Raring ?
<zequence> xaccrocheur: Ubuntu Studio is Ubuntu, but with another set of preinstalled packages
<zequence> just install what you want
<zequence> no PPA
<zequence> you won't get realtime privilege set on vanilla Ubuntu, so if you want that, you need to fix that manually
<xaccrocheur> In fact I do have RT configured (linux-lowlatency) and everything, I just wanted to check if zynaddsubfx-dssi workson US
<xaccrocheur> because here it works (say in qtractor) but only plays the default patch and the plugin window has no controls, not even generic ones
<xaccrocheur> Anybody here managed to use zynadd as a plugin ?
<zequence> xaccrocheur: linux-lowlatency is the kernel, yes, but did you add yourself to audio group?
<xaccrocheur> yes I did
<xaccrocheur> I do have realtime, this is not the PB at all
<xaccrocheur> zequence, when you say "[14:48] <zequence> just install what you want" you mean there is a repo somewhere or you mean DL the DVD iso and then extract and install .debs ?
<zequence> xaccrocheur: No, I mean that Ubuntu Studio is the same as Ubuntu, but with other preinstalled packages
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio is found mostly in the Ubuntu universe repository
<xaccrocheur> yeas, I know that, that's why I asked about a ppa
<zequence> It's an official flavor of Ubuntu
<zequence> no PPAs
<xaccrocheur> obviously there is at least only one, that is how ubuntu works
<xaccrocheur> (cat /etc/apt/sources.list)
<zequence> your question just led one to believe you thought Ubuntu Studio was in PPAs
<zequence> universe is our PPA
<zequence> so to speak
<xaccrocheur> aaaah
<cub> Perhaps not entirely up to date but: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<volta> hi holstein. I noticed a moment ago the reverse version of the bug you told me about yesterday. When I mute through the software I have to use the FN-shortcut to be able to unmute again. Funny ;-)
<holstein> volta: i file a bug, and disable what isnt working
<volta> It's the mixer in xfce4. I shurely don't want to disable that one.
<holstein> volta: why?
<volta> Affraid I would shut down my sound again.
<holstein> volta: afraid?
<volta> thx
<holstein> volta: you *will* break something.. plan for failure
<volta> lol
<volta> Good attitude ;-)
<holstein> volta: i like to have the live CD and/or a test user and/or another test install on similar hardware, and/or a virtualbox install
<volta> But I'm so glad my sound wors again... I was close to reinstalling...
<holstein> i test upgrades *before* doing them on my production machine
<holstein> volta: you should be prepared to reinstall
<holstein> anyone afraid of reinstalling doesnt have good backups.. all hard drives fail
<volta> shure, you're right. But this is my personal leisure-system, so it's for experimenting anyway.
<volta> Wheezy is my "production" system
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-03
<user42> I NEED SOME HELP **  how can I use two headphones at the same time? Im using qjackctl and pulse jack sync... Im using turtle beach with a usb/3.5mm connector and $20 wallmart sony headphones
<user42> I want to record a friend in Ardour using jack and pulse sync and to be able to both hear the sound at the same time..
<user42> NEED HELP ***  ----->   qjackctl / jack .. multiple outputs to monitor a friend record a song in ardour? I would like to just hear the same sound in each headphone...  right now qjackctl lets me use my turtle beach headphones or my normal "non usb" headphones
<HisaoNakai> user42 - I'm not sure I understand your question. :\
<HisaoNakai> If I understand correctly...what prevents you from getting, say, one of those 3.5mm 1 male to 2 female things?
<user42> I want to record a friend in ardour but I want us both to have a pair of headphones to hear the same thing at the same time...in qjackctl I choose turtle beach headphones and I hear my sound threw the turtle beach headphones... if I choose HDA NVIDIA I hear the sound threw my regular headphones..but I cant choose both at the same time..
<user42> money... transportation... and the 1st pair of headphones is also usb as its an amplified headphone set
<user42> <HisaoNakai> also the last time I went that rout it was a pain and the sound wasnt quite as clear
<user42> the adapter and plug always came unpluged and stuff or ide only have the left channel in one set of headphones and the right channel in the other set
<HisaoNakai> user42 - Not sure. Also out of my league here (my work almost always involves MIDI). Anyway, try #opensourcemusicians if you don't get answers here, and also linuxmusicians.com.
<user42> <HisaoNakai> thanks!
<user42> I NEED HELP PLEASE *** How can I use two headphones with jack? I want a headphone output for the producer's headphones and also want the vocalist to hear everything I hear as I edit it and everything.... I dont want to use a headphone splitter  but rather the computer's sound system's / jack send the output to two seperate headphones .....or sound cards........not even sure...  in jack settings one is  " hw:2 Turtle Beach PX21 Headset"     and one is
<user42> "hw:0 HDA Nvidia"    How can I listen to both of those sound devices simultaneously?
<zequence> user42: try #jack.
<zequence> it's quite possible to do, but I don't remember how
<Lucasz> hi all
<islandmonkey> Keep getting this when starting JACK: http://pastebin.com/sjJSLdJp
<islandmonkey> And yes, I have done a restart (thrice)
<robert__> hello. the option in the installer to encrypt my home folder doesn't work. all i get is a ~/.Private. is there anything i can do about this?
<holstein> robert__: i would use another installer, and add the ubuntustudio packages
<robert__> holstein: thanks for helping me out. in the end i installed without encrypting the home folder and encrypted it once i'd booted in to the new system.
<holstein> robert__: i think that is best,
<holstein> robert__: there is probably a bug in the installer
<robert__> holstein: the ecrypt-migrate-home command made it a lot easier than i thought it would be.
<robert__> holstein: i mean ecryptfs-migrate-home
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-04
<studio-user163> hi all, quick question here, just installing ubuntu-studio on a PC and I was wondering what is the rationale of using xFce as the DE rather than Unity?
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-28
<holstein_> GillesM: so, you are able to use xubuntu? then?
<holstein_> GillesM: i would just use what works, and then add what you want from ubuntustudio packages..
<GillesM> holstein, I was able to use xubuntu with uefi but ubuntustudio boot fails with uefi and /boot/efi partition .. I use ubuntu studio with bios legacy in uefi because ubuntustudio doens't work with thrue uefi
<cfhowlett> GillesM install xubuntu and then add ubuntustudio-desktop
<zequence_> GillesM: cfhowlett: Ubuntu Studio trusty works on UEFI
<zequence_> I have only made one install myself, with secureboot enabled, but it worked
<GillesM> cfhowlett, yes but I have a lot of settings wrong ..
<GillesM> ubuntu studio 14.04 doesn't work on uefoi on asus BM87-E mother board
<GillesM> s/uefoi/uefi/
<cfhowlett> GillesM you're not hearing me.  you said you could install xubuntu.  install it.  then add the ubuntustudio packages.
<cfhowlett> ubuntustudio = xubuntu + US Desktop
<zequence> Also, Ubuntu Studio 14.04 should work on UEFI
<zequence> IT has all the goods for it
<zequence> Just make sure it's a 64bit install
<zequence> 32bit won't work
<GillesM> cfhowlett, yes but you have to put use in audio group, install lowlatency, make firewire work with disl group grow thje limit of open file an many other thing
<GillesM> It was a 64bit
<GillesM> with efi/boot partition on fat32 and flag on boot with gpt partitions ..
<cfhowlett> GillesM so --- you installed xubuntu then added ubuntustudio-desktop and it failed?
<GillesM> cfhowlett yes . it worked but I got ardour crashes
<zequence> GillesM: You don't need to set up firewire permissions. Only add yourself to audio group and install linux-lowlatency for low latency
<cfhowlett> GillesM so ... so you got a successful install!  nothing to do with UEFI ...
<GillesM> cfhowlett, yes .. but for people with windows on uefi ubuntustudio is not fine
<GillesM> zequence : I know but I informed you ustudio  didn't boot on uefi from ASUS..
<zequence> GillesM: I'm talking about any flavor
<cfhowlett> GillesM you stated that your xubuntu+US desktop install worked.  what you have IS ubuntustudio ... so ???
<zequence> GillesM: There aren't a lot of settings in Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> The only setting that you can't get by installing Ubuntu Studio packages is making yourself member of audio group
<GillesM> I reinstall Ubuntustudio with legacy bios mode set in my uefi bios .. Now I am not in uefi bios
<zequence> The rest are in different packages
<cfhowlett> GillesM why would you reinstall ubuntustudio when you HAD ubuntustudio?  to fix ardour?
<GillesM> I beleive to hve my firewierrr working I need to add user in disk group too
<GillesM> Xubuntu + ubuntustudio-desktop + firwire made ardour core dump
<GillesM> I don't know why
<GillesM> but with ubuntu studio ardour doesn't crash
<zequence> GillesM: You don't need to do anything for firewire
<cfhowlett> !firewire
<zequence> GillesM: It is already done through audio group in a udev rules file, which is supplied with the udev package - not Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> The file is /lib/udev/rules.d/60-ffado.rules
<zequence> Just make sure you are member of audio group. Logout and login, and you will get realtime privilege and access to firewire
<zequence> ardour won't crash because of system settings or jack settings. If jack starts, jack works and ardour should work with it too
<zequence> But, if ardour does crash, please file a bug report
<zequence> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cfhowlett> GillesM if Ardour is the ONLY thing crashing, you need not re/install US.  I'd suggest you purge and reinstall ardour on the chance that it's misconfigured somehow.
<zequence> GillesM: For jack, to get realtime, you also need to make sure the file /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf is not named /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled
<GillesM> now all works fine :
<cfhowlett> GillesM so you fixed it!  My hat is off to you!
<phil4000n> hi, I notice that ubuntustudio 14.04.1 has still old openssl and ntfs-3g
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-29
<XROADS-IRC82> i cant launch firefox from the 12.04.1 x64 install DVD. when firefox opens video curroption appears onscreeen and the system locks up entirely (doesnt even respond to keyboard lock buttons)
<XROADS-IRC82> i tried downloading again and verifying checksum on the latest download
<XROADS-IRC82> has anyone elsde seen this behavior?
<XROADS-IRC82> excuse me. that is not correct, problem is with 14.04.1 x64 DVD
<XROADS-IRC82> excuse me. that is not correct, problem is with 14.04.1 x64 DVD
<XROADS-IRC82> kvm switch error*
<XROADS-IRC82> well i gots it installed finally but firefox still doesnt launch in the install medium even with nomodeset, noapic, nolapic and noacpi
<XROADS-IRC82> is there any human that has seen my call for help?
<hlblyhipy> Hope someon can help i have problems with ubuntustudio 14.04 display.Shortly after logging in my screen goes black or freezes.No mouse no keyboard and i have to shutdown and restart.Longest i can go is a few min
<hlblyhipy> my graphics card is a radeon 3200 the documentation ive read says that the generic drivers should work,but apparently they dont.I've tried a few of the fixes i have found but as of yet to no avail.
<zequence> hlblyhipy: Are you able to get a tty screen? Ctrl + Alt + F1
<hlblyhipy> not when it freezes
<hlblyhipy> wait whasts tty
<hlblyhipy> sorry im a totasl newbie
<hlblyhipy> i have tried ctrl + Alt + F1 and cant access that
<Joseph___> i so was sent over to this irc because the others couldnt figure out my problem
<zequence> hlblyhipy: have you tried another Ubuntu flavor?
<Joseph___> mint and it didnt work there either
<zequence> hlblyhipy: The graphics are more or less equal on all Ubuntu flavors. Yes, we have our own kernel, but it doesn't differ when it comes to graphics
<zequence> Joseph___: Ah, sorry. I was talking to hlblyhipy still
<zequence> Joseph___: Sent from where? And, what kind of problem are you having?
<Joseph___> ubuntu-us-tn
<Joseph___> my sound is not working
<Joseph___> i have a blue yeti mic and audio technica plugged into that
<zequence> Joseph___: Is this Ubuntu Studio?
<Joseph___> no regular ubuntu
<zequence> Joseph___: Are you using jack?
<Joseph___> no i a not
<Joseph___> i am  not
<zequence> Joseph___: Have you seen this page? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-set-up-blue-yeti-mic-in-ubuntu
<Joseph___> already tried
<Joseph___> the problem lies in that there is not yeti option
<zequence> Joseph___: Was reading the log in the previous channel. Thanks again, Unit193
<zequence> Thanks
<zequence> er..
<Unit193> Sure.
<Joseph___> so any ideas
<zequence> Joseph___: Well, I've never heard of alsa mixer crashing on account of a sound card
<zequence> I assume you were using "alsamixer" in the terminal?
<Joseph___> yes i was
<zequence> This is really beyond what I can help with. I don't know pulseaudio very well (which is what is your desktop audio server). Pulseaudio uses alsa drivers, and it would seem your device has been supported for a number of yeard
<zequence> years*
<Joseph___> so is it best to scrap ubuntu and go to ubuntu studio?
<zequence> Could be pulseaudio is doing something strange. I really don't know. I would suggest asking about it on #pulseaudio
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio has the same sound system, only it has a few settings for low latency, realtime audio, using the jack audio server
<zequence> So, I don't think it would help you
<Joseph___> ever since i installed linux i have had trouble. ethernet..audio..graphics
<zequence> This person was having some problems too http://askubuntu.com/questions/306652/cant-select-blue-yeti-pro-usb-microphone-in-sound-settings-menu
<zequence> You could make life easier for yourself on Linux if you made sure your hardware was fully supported before installing Linux
<zequence> Most manufactures have zero support for Linux, yet Linux supports probably more hardware than any other OS
<Joseph___> im not sure what to do at this point
<zequence> It doesn't always work perfectly, when the manufacturers themselves don't write their own drivers, or help develop the audio system
<zequence> You could try disabling pulseaudio
<Joseph___> how would i go about doing that
<zequence> Joseph___: In the file /etc/pulse/client.conf, set "autospawn" to "no"
<hlblyhipy> i tried linux mint and the same thing happened.I forgot to mention the comp that is czausing me the headaches is a hp pavillion
<zequence> Then, either the command: pulseaudio -k
<zequence> ..or, reboot
<zequence> hlblyhipy: Ok. In that case, since we only worry about the multimedia side of things (aside from bugs in our kernel), we can't be of much help there
<zequence> hlblyhipy: You could ask on #ubuntu
<Joseph___> didnt work
<hlblyhipy> ok thank you for taking the time.By the way I have ubuntustudio on a lenovo and it works great but the soundcard is better on the hp
<hlblyhipy> ill try over at ubuntu
<zequence> Joseph___: Give me the output of this command: cat /proc/asound/cards
<zequence> Joseph___: i have to go, but if you see your device there, alsa is working
<zequence> Joseph___: Or, at least, it would seemt to be working. And, in that case the problem is in pulseaudio
<zequence> Joseph___: I would reboot just to make sure things are clean
<zequence> Ok, good luck
<Joseph___> thanks
<Joseph___> http://paste.debian.net/112525/ incase someone else is interested
<hlblyhipy> I have a question about lmms and something called vestige.Im new so please be patient
<hlblyhipy> i was viewing a youtube tutorial.In the tutorial under under instrument plugins there was a choice for vestige,but in my version there is no such listing.I am trying to use something called dsk indian dreamz.I downloaded it and extracted the dll to lmms preset but when i try to open it i get an error
<hlblyhipy> The plugin "" wasn't found or could not be loaded!
<hlblyhipy> Reason: "Cannot load library /usr/bin/../lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/lmms/: (/usr/bin/../lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/lmms/: cannot read file data: Is a directory)"
<hlblyhipy> im using ubuntustudio 14.04
#ubuntustudio 2014-07-31
<pazadam> how to switch beetween english to herow
<matthias__> accept
<matthias__> acceptance
<elf_> upgrade
<onaxis> Hi i just connected a second monitor but displays the same thing in both. Is there a way to set up this so it can show me another workspace?
<delt> Hello
<delt> trying to find this app for ubuntu studio ---> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Applications:Carla
<delt> also, there's a weird priority glitch with the screensaver.... when it starts and dims the screen, midi notes playing DURING the dimming process are postponed to the end of the dimming, where they all play at the same time and normal playback resumes.
<delt> (midi keyboard -> renoise -> pianoteq vst)
<zequence> delt: That application has not been packaged for Debian, so the only way you can get it is if you compile it yourself from source, or add the kxstudio ppa that has it
<zequence> You can find more info about kxstudio and falktx apps at #kxstudio
<zequence> delt: I would just disable the screensaver. It's not something we work at for Ubuntu Studio. We don't actually do any work on desktop applications at all
<zequence> But, it's interesting it takes such a priority. You could mention this for whoever developes the screensaver
<wenesmek> Hello
<delt> zequence: it's xscreensaver. Only the "fade" effect seems to take really high priority. Once it's in the actual screensaver there's no problem.
<delt> i can easily disable this dimming/fade effect, but i just thought i'd mention it, since it can potentially happen in other situations too.
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-01
<delt> hello
<delt> oh btw, my midi keyboard doesn't show in qjackctl under connections -> midi ... only under connections -> alsa
<delt> just noticed that, when trying to use it with some (jack)-midi software :(
<delt> and my sb-live's midi also does not, just also noticed :(
<holstein> delt: for "midi keyboard only shows", i use, a2jmidid
<holstein> !info a2jmidid
<ubottu> a2jmidid (source: a2jmidid): Daemon for exposing legacy ALSA MIDI in JACK MIDI systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 8~dfsg0-1 (trusty), package size 32 kB, installed size 118 kB
<delt> Ah, thanks! :D i was just wondering if such a software existed. :D
<holstein> there are other ways to deal with it..
<delt> oh just a small detail, but the volume icon in the upper right is dark grey instead of white, which makes it very difficult to see.....
<delt> (regular audio mixer, not pavucontrol)
<holstein> delt: i dont use thats
<holstein> that*
<holstein> delt: i use pavucontrol if i want pulse.. otherwise, in "studio", im using jack, and external equipment
<delt> right now i have the "normal" mixer applet, the one you get by adding to the panel items... but a while ago, the icon became dark grey... no idea why. it makes it hard to see, but it's still usable/functional
<holstein> delt: jack can kill your pulse sources.. or break that
<holstein> delt: pretty much, jack is just not casual, or trivial
<delt> looks like this: http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/volume-icon.png
<holstein> delt: right..
<holstein> delt: i get it.. its grey, and you cant use it.. im suggesting jack killed or broke it..
<delt> well, it's still usable/functional ...but i'm just wondering why it's grey
<holstein> delt: jack killed or broke it
<delt> uh.. how? and why?
<delt> is jack jealous of pulseaudio? :D
<holstein> delt: thats just what im suggesting..
<delt> even if i remove it and re-add it, it still stays grey
<delt> anyway.. not important. at least it works
<tristanStrange> hey all. I'm running plain ubuntu and want to try a realtime kernel
<tristanStrange> can you chaps point me in the right direction?
<zequence> tristanStrange: you have linux-lowlatency in the repo, which is close enough for most needs. What do you need it for?
<tristanStrange> just want to reduce latency. I've got about 48ms at the minute
<tristanStrange> so the lowlatency should improve things?
<tristanStrange> I'll give it a go
<zequence> tristanStrange: For jack, you mean?
<tristanStrange> yup
<zequence> linux-lowlatency should give you less than 10, if your HW allows it
<tristanStrange> marvellous thanks. I'll give it a blast
<zequence> linux-lowlatency is really more of a desktop kernel than linux-generic (which is more of a server kernel)
<tristanStrange> right time for a reboot!
<delt> uhhhhhhh.... anyone know how come there's HALF A GIGABYTE of updates all of a sudden???
<delt> because i enabled the kxstudio repo maybe? but i only installed one app from that repo
<delt> ok, disabled all the kxstudio stuff in synaptic... we'll see next time that "updates" thing pops up...
<delt> i noticed 14.04.1 is out. Did that laptop bug ever get fixed finally?
<delt> (the bug where closing the laptop leaves the screen in an unusable state)
<delt> is it fixed? (it's pretty serious....)
<delt> yesssss "Bug fixes for the first point release" -- "Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid. (1303736)"
<delt> (from http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-1-released/ )
<delt> oh, after updating, i had a problem with most programs segfaulting when i started it, which was fixed by rebooting. just mentioning for the record.
<blady> g
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-02
<DJ-CQ> anyone familiar with tor
<DJ-CQ> or torbrowser
<oracle> nmlk
<studio-user881> hey
<seann18> Hello, I am having an issue with the 64 bit ISO. Two machines, 4 different USBs same error. " (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: invalid argument "
<seann18> The MD5s match the ones on the download page (i have tried both direct dl and torrent) and various bootable USB programs.
<holstein> seann18: interesting.. the MD5's check out.. i would format the stick, and use some other iso to test.. you can get the mini
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> seann18: i would just want to see that i could boot *any* usb.. i assure you, i have made bootable USB sticks of the 64bit ubuntustudio 14.04 iso.. is that what you are using? not the 14.10? correct?
<seann18> It was the 14.04.1 ISO and yes I have been able to use other 64bit distros on the USBs and boot/install them. I will check out the Minimal ISO.
<Ademan> So I'm sort of considering buying a MIDI keyboard, and I was curious if (without JACK) it's possible to use a software synth on ubuntu with low enough latency that I can play "through" ubuntu
<zequence> Ademan: Depends on the software synth, and what audio server it supports.
<zequence> Any keyboard that has generic usb support will work
<zequence> To get low latency, you'll want the low latency kernel: linux-lowlatency
<zequence> To get realtime privilege with jack, in order to make use of the low latency, you'll need to add yourself to audio group, and make sure to answer "yes" to realtime, when installing jack
<zequence> That pretty much gives you a pro audio setup, like you get with Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> To wrap that up into a command..
<zequence> sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency qjackctl && sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<zequence> You'll need to reboot, of course
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-03
<sairoko> hello
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-27
<holstein> delt: i use musescore, reguarly.. what version are you using?
<holstein> i have, not the latest, but, the latest the musescore team provide in the stable ppa they provide..
<studio-user23666> yo ubuntu user are u online?
<studio-user23666> i m in trouble with the drum kit sequencer
<studio-user23666> how can i start a song for first time?
<studio-user23666> i try every time to do it my self but is very difficult to set a good pattern
<studio-user23666> there are anyone online ?
<studio-user23666> just say hi if you are live
<studio-user23666> porca puttana ma qualcuno potrebbe rispondere prima che inizi a incazzarmi
<studio-user23666> minchia boh
<studio-user23666> hello
<studio-user23666> pula pula
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-29
<Guest56076> hi , where can i find an explanation of all the applications included ?
<Guest55906> hi, can someone help me how to change the rt-limit for jack? im new.. thx
<holstein> Guest55906: sure.. you shouldnt have to set anything like that, in ubuntustudio
<holstein> Guest55906: are you trying to address latency? or, reading a guide?
<Leo__> Hi. I want to ask a little question regarding Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio
<Leo__> I wanted to convert a vanilla install of Ubuntu or Linux Mint into Ubuntu Studio, so I created this script: https://rhythmtreble.wordpress.com/2014/07/24/use-linux-mint-17-as-ubuntu-studio/
<Leo__> I don't know if I miss something from Ubuntu Studio to install
<Leo__> I read the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation But they are outdated
<Leo__> If any developer of Ubuntu Studio could answer, I would appreciate it :)
<Leo__> Nobody?
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-30
<ubuntu-studio> hi. what was the ubuntu studio root passwort for the live version? i would like to use the su command
<cfhowlett> !root | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubuntu-studio> thanks for answer
<nixnine> hey guys, I am having a problem with sound.  I am only showing a dummy output.
<holstein> nixnine: in jack?
<nixnine> in the sound properties
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> if audio *used* to work, maybe share what happened when it stopped working
<holstein> you also cant rule out, maybe the hardware has failed/broken
<nixnine> Well, it works sometimes but then stops.
<holstein> so, you can try and rule that out by using an officially supported driver in an officially supported OS.. or, in a live iso that you know used to support the hardware
<holstein> nixnine: what makes what stop?
<nixnine> Don't know
<holstein> anyways, you can use the link above ^ and troubleshoot.. with the terminal.. "aplay -l".. "arecord -l"
<nixnine> just happens randomnly
<holstein> nixnine: what happens?
<holstein> sound crashes? the device breaks? audio stops? what audio? when?
<nixnine> sound stops
<holstein> flash? in the browser? related to jack?
<holstein> im not the kind of person who can either read your mind, or, ask for a log file, and tell you a flashy command
<holstein> i will need you to give me some facts
<holstein> are you using jack? are you using ubuntustudio? 14.04? 15.04? what audio breaks what? what audio device?
<nixnine> It doesn't stop mid stride.  It will be playing.  I will stop, say a youtube vid, go back later to the vid and no sound anymore system wide
<holstein> cool
<nixnine> aplay-l no soundcards found
<holstein> nixnine: so that can mean the hardware is breaking..
<OvenWerks> USB?
<holstein> nixnine: if the hardware isnt present, you wont have any audio.. you cant "fix" that in ubuntu
<nixnine> the same with arecord-l the same
<holstein> nixnine: right.. so, you can reboot, then.. i would power off the machine, and check physical connections.. i would look in the bios.. etc
<nixnine> ok.  sometimes it works, sometimes no.
<holstein> nixnine: when the device is gone, and not showing in aplay -l, you cant "fix" it, in software
<holstein> nixnine: sure. thats what i would expect, if it was dying
<nixnine> nothing software wise needed to recognize the sound card?
<holstein> nixnine: no
<nixnine> can it be replaced?
<holstein> nixnine: as you state, it works, when its present.. and when its not, its not working
<holstein> nixnine: i dont know what hardware you have, but typically, you dont replace those. you just disable, and get another one..
<nixnine> ?
<holstein> nixnine: *if* the card is bad, to replace it would be soldering a new chip onto the motherboard
<nixnine> how do you put in another?
<holstein> nixnine: as i stated, USB, pci.. etc
<nixnine> really? usb sound card?
<holstein> nixnine: you dont want to have a new chip soldered onto the motherboard. *if* thats the problem
<holstein> you dont want to replace the motherboard, if thats the problem
<holstein> so, yes.. *if* you test, and determine the hardware is failing, and want to address the issue, i suggest, just adding a USB audio device
<nixnine> how do i test?
<holstein> nixnine: as i said, i would use the officially supported drivers in the officially supported operating system. and/or a known good linux disto. live. one that i know supported the hardware
#ubuntustudio 2015-07-31
<oghenebrorhie> hello
<oghenebrorhie> is anybody out here
<nixnine> I have installed the 14.04 lts but am having difficulty setting up wireless. Can any assist me in this?
<nixnine> lspci shows ethernet controller but not a network controller?  is that a prob there?
<freshcutcandy> hi
<freshcutcandy> i dont have a midi keyboard yet
<freshcutcandy> getting one on monday
<freshcutcandy> how do i grab the synth in ardour
<freshcutcandy> what i mean is, the midi jack keyboard wont hold onto the synth so i can program it
<freshcutcandy> XGrabKey() failed; keyboard grabbing not possible.  Maybe some other application grabbed the keyboard?
<holstein> "grab the synth"?
<holstein> hold onto the synth, so you can program it?
<holstein> you want to, in ardour, map keys on the midi keyboard to functions inside ardour?
<freshcutcandy> yes
<holstein> freshcutcandy: try seaching for the term "mapping" then, even in the ardour manual.. that may to the trick for you, when you get the actual device
<freshcutcandy> well i know how how to use a midi keyboard
<freshcutcandy> mine broke hehe
<freshcutcandy> so i wanted to use my typing keyboard
<holstein> sure.. map what you like
<freshcutcandy> mapping ok
<holstein> though, i think you will find that more challenging, since, the implication is that its to be used as a qwerty keyboard..
<holstein> you may find the current mappings to be enoudh
<holstein> enough*
<holstein> though, maybe i am completely mis-understanding what you are trying to "replace"
<holstein> and, you may be just simplying wanting a virtual keyboard, that can be controled via qwerty
<holstein> for that, i would use..
<freshcutcandy> what i want to do is preview notes and program synth while playing the typng keyboard as a midi keyboard
<holstein> !info vkeybd
<ubottu> vkeybd (source: vkeybd): Virtual MIDI Keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.1.18d-2 (vivid), package size 32 kB, installed size 176 kB
<freshcutcandy> yes
<holstein> !info jack-keyboard
<ubottu> jack-keyboard (source: jack-keyboard): Virtual MIDI keyboard for JACK MIDI. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.1-1 (vivid), package size 35 kB, installed size 117 kB
<freshcutcandy> i want a virtual keyboard
<freshcutcandy> i use that
<freshcutcandy> it works
<holstein> i would do that, in those applications, which, well just emulate the missing/broken midi keyboard
<freshcutcandy> but it doesnt grab
<holstein> you can route it, in jack, to ardour, or anywhere else
<holstein> freshcutcandy: i dont understand what you mean by "grab"
<freshcutcandy> klet me explain
<freshcutcandy> if i load a synth and playing it the jack keyboard works but then if i want to play the synth and focus the the jack keyboard as soon as i clcik the synth gui the jack keyboard loses focus
<holstein> right
<holstein> so, start the recording, or whatever, and change the focus back, as you want
<freshcutcandy> so i cant hld focus
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats understandable. you are basically juggling the tasks
<freshcutcandy> on windows you can do that
<freshcutcandy> are you sure its not possible
<freshcutcandy> thats what the grab feature is for
<holstein> freshcutcandy: im quite sure, i can do what you are trying to do
<freshcutcandy> though it not working
<freshcutcandy> how
<freshcutcandy> what am i doing wrong
<holstein> freshcutcandy: simply chage the focus back, after i start rolling
<holstein> change*
<freshcutcandy> ill try
<holstein> you can also try disabling focus settings in the UI..
<holstein> dont follow mouse, etc...
<freshcutcandy> ok where is that located
<freshcutcandy> i see focus zoom
<holstein> xfce settings should have what you want to try tweaking
<holstein> its tricky, since, you want dual-use from the hardware
<holstein> but, you should be able to simply, start the recording, or whatever you are doing, with preloaded time, then simply click and have the vkeyboard in use with the qwerty as the controller
<holstein> that what i have done, in the past, with yoshimi's included vkeyboard.. simply adjusting the focus manually, after beginning the tracking..
<freshcutcandy> this is not working
<freshcutcandy> it wont focus
<holstein> freshcutcandy: what wont focus? and when?.. have you tried vkeybd ?
<freshcutcandy> well i was using jack keyboard
<freshcutcandy> vkeybd not yet
<freshcutcandy> let me try v keyboard
<holstein> freshcutcandy: do me a favor, and try vkeybd.. since, i have used it, in the past, with success..
<freshcutcandy> virtual keyboard has no midi in
<freshcutcandy> under midi utilities
<freshcutcandy> are you talking about another virtual keyboar
<freshcutcandy> i do appreciate your help though
<holstein> freshcutcandy: you dont need "midi in", though, correct?
<holstein> anyways, i use qjackctl to manage inputs and outputs to it. but, in the past, i literally open it, test that the qwerty keyboard controls it, which is the input to it
<holstein> then, i route the output of vkeybd to whatever i want.. ardour, in your case.. the midi track
<holstein> i dont need a midi input to vkeybd.. since, the reason im using it, is to control, in the absence of actual midi keyboard
<freshcutcandy> how does one properly connect jack keyboard in qjacktl in the way you said you do
<holstein> depends on how you have things configured
<holstein> i used to have to use "a2jmidid" to have the sources show up in the tabs i needed
<holstein> to have alsa midi and jack midi connectable..
<freshcutcandy> i ned to ask this on a froum since nobody else is replying though ai preriate your hel this is not solved
<freshcutcandy> thanx for thehelp though dude
<holstein> freshcutcandy: sure. try #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> and also, the #aroud channel
<freshcutcandy> kk
<holstein> #ardour
<holstein> freshcutcandy: i assure you, i *have* done what you are trying to do
<holstein> i understand, you want a more "turn key" setup. but, running a2jmidid is easy enough
<freshcutcandy> how do i do that
<freshcutcandy> ajmidid
<holstein> a2jmidid
<freshcutcandy> its not listed
<holstein> i simply check that its installed.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install a2jmidid".. then, i start it, in the terminal, then, i start vkeybd, and connect
<freshcutcandy> ill install it
<holstein> !info a2jmidid
<ubottu> a2jmidid (source: a2jmidid): Daemon for exposing legacy ALSA MIDI in JACK MIDI systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 8~dfsg0-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 28 kB, installed size 122 kB
<freshcutcandy> i cant find where the ajm is located
<holstein> freshcutcandy: as i stated above, i simply run it in the terminal, by actually, literally typing "a2jmidid" in the terminal
<freshcutcandy> k ran
<freshcutcandy> now what
<holstein> freshcutcandy: again, as i stated above, i now open qjackctl "connect" and in the midi and alsa tabs, i look for what i want to connect, and connect them
<freshcutcandy> ok i do see it
<holstein> which is, vkeybd output to the track in ardour input
<deliad> hi
<deliad> my usb soundcard recognized but can't select in alsa mixer
<deliad> how i can solve this
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-01
<dibdib> Hello, I've got a fairly simple question about the software included in Ubuntu Studio.
<dibdib> What version of Ardour is included?
<dibdib> I didn't seem to see it on the website.
<holstein> dibdib: depends on what version of ubuntu you are referencing
<holstein> ubuntu is not rolling, so, whatever version is "current" when that version of ubuntu releases is included,
<holstein> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.16+git20131003-4 (vivid), package size 3541 kB, installed size 13667 kB
<dibdib> Ah, yes, so it's not as simple of a question as I had thought. I'm sorry.
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ardour
<Unit193> !info ardour4
<ubottu> Package ardour4 does not exist in vivid
<Unit193> !info ardour3
<ubottu> ardour3 (source: ardour3): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.403~dfsg-3 (vivid), package size 7072 kB, installed size 31466 kB
<Unit193> !info ardour3 wily
<ubottu> ardour3 (source: ardour3): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1~dfsg-1 (wily), package size 7143 kB, installed size 31151 kB
<holstein> ardour4 should be in 15.10..
<holstein> there are many ways to get ardour4
<Unit193> It is, as ardour3. :D
<holstein> hehe ;)
<Unit193> !info ardour3 vivid-backports
<ubottu> Package ardour3 does not exist in vivid-backports
<Unit193> !info ardour3 trusty-backports
<ubottu> Package ardour3 does not exist in trusty-backports
<Unit193> Meh.
<dibdib> Hmm. Thank you folks for your help.
<dibdib> Ah hell, I closed my other chat and left this one open.
<deliad> hi
<deliad> i got my usb recongnized by in cat /proc/asound/cards
<deliad> but can't select it in alsa mixer
<deliad> it's working only thru jack
<deliad> how i can make it work with alsa directly?
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-02
<dibdib> Hello. I have a question about ardour that I tried asking of the Ardour IRC, but I got no reply. I was wondering if it was alright if I asked it here?
<ObrienDave> you can only ask
<dibdib> Well, I was wondering if Ardour had internal controllers and controller mapping similar to the peak controller and forumula controller that can be found in FL Studio.
<ObrienDave> i have no clue. someone here can probably tell you
<dibdib> Ah, ok. Thank you for your efforts, regardless.
<dibdib> I'll just ask their IRC during more active hours tomorrow, or ask in their forums, then. Thank you folks for making Ubuntu Studio a thing, and being around for support.
<studio-user459> how easy is updating 14.04 version to 15.04?
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-01
<sakrecoer> aleb: \(^^,)/ thank you very much!
<sakrecoer> have a good one everyone, read you soon!
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-02
<Feral_Mutt> Hello all. I know this question has been asked 100 times. What free audio mixers are in the ubuntu repos that can be used for commercial use?
<Feral_Mutt> I have looked at a few on search engines but cannot find expressed consent in the license.
<Feral_Mutt> Like there is a website that claims audacity is free for non-commercial use but I cant find that part in what I think is their published license.
<Feral_Mutt> does anyone know a better irc to ask this question?
<Feral_Mutt> or a link to any audio licensing documentation?
<Feral_Mutt> can someone say hi to me?
<krytarik> Feral_Mutt: Hi.  And looks like you need to learn more about open source licenses in general.
<Feral_Mutt> it definitely seems so btw thank you for letting me know that thie names on the side arent there for show. I understand I am a newb to this and I fully understand that I could just use any of this stuff for commercial use like half the people out there. But one thing i do understand is that Some opensource licensing does not allow for commercial use and some does (like the linux kernel although the
<Feral_Mutt> linux kernel must have a submission of any changes before reproduction and distribution but overall I can sell an unchanged linux kernel if I could or wanted to)
<Feral_Mutt> also I can mix the music from http://dig.ccmixter.org/free and distribute it for commercial use
<Feral_Mutt> as long as the ahem mixer allows for commercial use
<Feral_Mutt> you see I read quite a bit about opensource licensing in general but I would like to know about a specific music mixer in ubuntu ahem cough cough like from maybe the studio version of ubuntu which I thought someone might be knowledgable about ahemm here
<Feral_Mutt> orcould at least be generous enough to point me to some documentation
<krytarik> Feral_Mutt: The used license is always specified along with the software.
<Feral_Mutt> i see
<Feral_Mutt> well I guess I have a couple days of reading and sifting through programs ahead of me
<Feral_Mutt> a very limited thanks all (well just krytarik) yall keep up the l33t h@xx0ring. really keeping up the community!
<studio-user801> hola
<studio-user801> que mas
<studio-user801> como hago para
<studio-user801> trabajar bien el studi
<studio-user801> studio
<studio-user546> hello, I'm having troubles starting jack using my usb sound card. Jack starts just fine when using the internal audio card, however it's broken so I can't really use it. When selecting the external one in qjackctl I get the following messages in the message window: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21918756/ Can anybody help me?
<zequence> studio-user546: Did you really paste the link to your paste, so to speak. I'm not seeing the entire output from IRC right now
<studio-user546> zequence: i pasted a link to paste.ubuntu.com
<OvenWerks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21918756/
<zequence> OvenWerks: Thanks.
<zequence> That's a lot of output.
<studio-user546> Since I was trying to troubleshoot on my own, I enabled verbose output. This is the non-verbose version http://paste.ubuntu.com/21920229/
<zequence> studio-user546: It doesn
<zequence> tSorry
<zequence> studio-user546: It looks like your device should be starable
<zequence> studio-user546: But, there are a few reasons why it might not have
<zequence> So, first, let me ask you. Have you tried rebooting, and the starting jack - the first thing you do?
<studio-user546> that's what I did upon the first boot
<studio-user546> I later tried to kill pulseaudio and then start jack and, later, running qjackctl through pasuspender - same results every time
<zequence> studio-user546: No added PPA's, or changes to system configurations (which would require root access)?
<studio-user546> No changes at all. I just installed the latest ubuntu studio
<OvenWerks> it looks like ALSA is not behaving.
<OvenWerks> does your audio interface work correctly with pulse?
<studio-user546> it does
<zequence> How many I/O?
<studio-user546> I'm not sure I understand the question. It is a 5.1 surround card with a line in and a mic in, if that's what you mean
<zequence> Ok. I/O means Ins and Outs.
<zequence> That answeres my question.
<zequence> I would guess there is some problem with the selection of Ins and Outs, and perhaps something to do with USB standards.
<studio-user546> It seems I got it working by selecting "force 16 bit" in qjackctl. I don't even know what it's supposed to do, but jack starts fine and hydrogen seems to be able to play
<studio-user546> I'm not sure that's acceptable. I mean, shall I consider it a workaround and look on my own for a better solution or it's somehow 'take or leave'?
<zequence> studio-user546: USB devices are rarely supported in Linux, not beyond the USB 1.1 standard, which pretty much only enabled stereo I/O in 44.1, or maybe 44.8 kHz
<zequence> qjackctl is not as complex in its choices as pulseaudio, when it comes to things like this
<studio-user546> so, I'm lucky that it's working :D
<zequence> There's only a certain amount of data you can process with that device, most probably.
<zequence> ..because of driver issues
<studio-user546> I see, I'll play around with ubuntu studio a bit and eventually move it to a better machine (with a decent sound card). Thanks for your help :)
<zequence> Could be pulseaudio is able to only use stereo in and out, while qjackctl wants to use all I/O
<zequence> Or, rather, you can choose a setting for that in pulseaudio, while in qjackctl you may not
<studio-user546> pulse can use all the 6 channels with this card
<zequence> Ok, well, I guess the config you found was the one that did the trick anyway.
<zequence> Linux won't be able to use the full power of the device, unless there are drivers for it
<zequence> It's common for USB devices
<studio-user546> yeah, I fear so, but I guess it will be enough for the time being. Thanks a lot :D
<zequence> studio-user546: There are only a few devices that work well on USB. A few more on Firewire, and PCI.
<Norik> Hello
<Norik> People
<zequence> Norik: Moi
<zequence> (Finnish for hello)
<Norik> Do you speak ukraine?
<Norik> Привіт друзі
<zequence> He never appeared long enough for me to say no
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-03
<bluebirch> Can't get any sound out of JACK here... drives me nuts. I did this before. Why not now?
<katronix> Hi all, in 16.04 how do I disable LineIn via Alsa? Having issues with Google Hangouts working with my Mic
<katronix> Wonder if I should try installing UbuntuStudio and see if that does better...
<zequence> katronix: Ubuntu Studio uses the exact same pulseaudio server, so there will be no difference.
<zequence> Think you are not the first person to have a problem with that. But, I never heard what caused it or what solved it
<katronix> zequence: someone in #google suggested disabling linein
<zequence> I suggested the guy who had problems earlier to check out #pulseaudio and #opensourcemusicians
<zequence> Not sure you can disable the linein, but if you can, I'm sure the pulseaudio folks can tell you how it is done
<katronix> okay
<katronix> is opensourcemusicians another audio engine?
<zequence> #opensourcemusicians is just a channel for the audio interested (especially those who make music on Linux)
<zequence> There's a web page too http://opensourcemusician.com/index.php/Main_Page
<katronix> oh ok
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-05
 * dool7 joins #opensourcemusicians
<CherryPuffs> Good morning. I noticed that a process called grub-mount /<dir>/<location>/os-probe was taking up all my memory just now
<CherryPuffs> What does that do? Is it normal for grub-related programs to be running after boot?
<sakrecoer> CherryPuffs: I'm not too keen on those processes... but it shouldn't take up _all_ your memory...
<sakrecoer> since it is directly related to ubuntu, if you don't get a proper answer here, you can also try joining #ubuntu and ask there...
<CherryPuffs> sakrecoer, my thoughts exactly! I updated Firefox just now... was browsing over there
<CherryPuffs> OK, I'll ask that in #ubuntu. Thanks! :)
<sakrecoer> np! best of luck CherryPuffs !
<sakrecoer> feel free to hang around however, (obviously :) )
<CherryPuffs> hahahhaha
<CherryPuffs> But this is the help channel, right? Is off-topic chat allowed here?
<sakrecoer> CherryPuffs: general creativity chatter is allowed here :)
<CherryPuffs> :D
<sakrecoer> encouraged maybe even :) the channel would feel good about some activity :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-06
<dool7> What are other reputable Linux support companies besides canonical ?
<studio-user392> HI
<cfhowlett> greetings.
<studio-user392> I got an Acer E14 laptop yesterday.   The Wifi didn't work, I did the following http://askubuntu.com/questions/763080/no-wifi-in-qualcom-atheros-ubuntu-16-04-acer-aspire-e-15
<studio-user392> It worked for a few hours.
<studio-user392> I did a lot of installs and updates.   TUrned my laptop off for the night, the next morning it won't work again.
<studio-user392> I found this and did the instructions https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1484159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1484159 in HWE Next "Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0042] is not supported" [High,Fix committed]
<studio-user392> still nothing.
<cfhowlett> I've only ever experienced negatives with atheros snd realtek chipsets.  if possible, replace it with a more linux friendly bit of hardware.
<cfhowlett> my $0.02
<studio-user392> I tried using a dlink USB adapter and nothing.
<studio-user392> Is there anything else I can do?
<cfhowlett> bring this to #ubuntu ... more eyes.
<studio-user392> I just put it on ask ubuntu.   It may take some time to get a response.
<cfhowlett> ask ubuntu is not #ubuntu irc ...
<studio-user392> sorry.
<studio-user392> I will try there.
<robotrobotrobot> anyone awake?
<robotrobotrobot> i'm wondering if ubuntu studio would work with amd graphics out of the box
<gigi123> hello
<gigi123> is it easy to install non-free nvidia driver on ubuntu studio 16,04
<gigi123> ???
<gigi123> I<ve tried to use nvidia on fedora 24 planet ccrma...
<gigi123> with no success
<sakrecoer> gigi123: yes, you need to tick the box in the settings for the software updater
<gigi123> that<s all ?
<gigi123> thank God
<gigi123> Jesus loves you
<gigi123> bye
<zequence> Pretty sure Jesus didn't build Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> That was the space aliens living inside the atoms.
<Pixdigit> Hello. I made the stupid mistake to change default conf in 16.04.1 what was the standard font?
<Pixdigit> *not conf -> font
<zequence> Pixdigit: No idea, but that is a user setting. If you want default user settings, create a new user
<zequence> Do that in order to find the default setting
<Pixdigit> Ok thank you
#ubuntustudio 2017-07-31
<studio-user286> muse score after default seting without synthesizer
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-02
<studio-user423> help
<studio-user386> hello
<studio-user386> german user here?
<studio-user386> i have a question
<studio-user386> i use Ubuntu as standalone OS and i cant install windows my SSD while i doesnt see my SSD the installation says no driver ... :/
<rymsson> hello
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-04
<Prim> any one around
<Guest69302> any one know how to fix this  Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/fossfreedom/packagefixes/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Guest69302> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kirillshkrogalev/ffmpeg-next/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Guest69302> ..
<krytarik> Guest69302: It seems like those PPAs don't provide any packages for Xenial.
<Guest69302> so does that mean its not inportant
<Guest69302> im having an issue with kdenlive after i upgraded it so wasnt sure if it could ahve had something to do with it
<EleanorEllis1> I tried and failed to install the Native Client for Google Chrome but now, when I start Chrome, it says "You are using an unsupported command-line flag: --extensions-on-chrome-urls. Stability and security will suffer." How do I access the command line entry for the XFCE menu?
<Guest69302> any one have an issue with a gray project monitor with new update in kdenlive?
<dokerB3D> hi
<dokerB3D> someone know best app for ToDo list organize
<OvenWerks> maybe ask in #xubuntu would be best.
<OvenWerks> (Studio uses the same desktop)
<dokerB3D> thx i understend
<Guest69302> any one have issues with the latest kdenlive
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-05
<studio-user742> hai there, I am new to this UI
<studio-user742> after installation of UBUNTU STUDIO I am unable to update the system.
<studio-user742> Pretty not sure why is it happening,
<sancaweb> any Indonesian people?
<sancaweb> i'm out...
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-30
<unshackled> hey guys totaln00b here i just did a fresh install and i reset bios to "setup defaults" only now its taking a really really long time to boot
<unshackled> i didnt notice this of course until after i had install and updated everything so im like 2 hours in now
<unshackled> trying to salvage it any halp will be greatly appreciated
<unshackled> normally i would just start over but ive already got ham rsdio stuff virtualbox .configs that i emailed myself and KDE full on it
<unshackled> its taking like 2 minutes to fully boot
<unshackled> according to "systemd-analyze time" it i staking 2 minutes and 51 seconds to boot
<unshackled> spoiler alert: its got something to do with me using LVM
<Eickmeyer> unshackled: Since we handle the Ubuntu Studio-specific stuff, try #ubuntu for something like that. You might get better results.
<unshackled> i'll check but it didnt happen when i install vanilla ubuntu
<unshackled> its a new hardwarez so i dont know about eufi could cause it
<studio-user215> likA summmmmboday
<studio-user215> ls
#ubuntustudio 2018-07-31
<studio-user849> hi all
<studio-user665> hi
<studio-user665> I'm new in ubuntu studio. I'm not an advanced user, but I'm really grateful with the audio functions :) sorry for mi english, only want write this.
#ubuntustudio 2018-08-01
<ski_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tojil> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tojil> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<AlwaysHigh29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GeekDude3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GeekDude3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<information16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ljharb6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PrettyKittie15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PrettyKittie15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<PrettyKittie15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest43996> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest43996> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest43996> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<e-mail> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<if`m> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<if`m> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cebor13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cebor13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cebor13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<RoyK29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<L0S> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bananas11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<apollo1322> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<apollo1322> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<morsik8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<skinux> How are we supposed to add new applications to applications menu?
<OvenWerks> skinux: they should appear when new software is installed
<OvenWerks> The DE is xfg compliant and if the software installs a correct desktop file, the menu will pick it up
<skinux> Well, I had to download it as a tarball
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> in that tarball there should be a usr/share/applications/something.deskto0p file
<OvenWerks> or a desktop file the make install puts there
<skinux> There is..where should I copy that to?
<OvenWerks> /usr/share/applications
<skinux> Yeah, sorry just realized
<OvenWerks> needs sudo
<OvenWerks> (but then so does the rest of the install :)
<OvenWerks> if it has an incon that will need to be installed in /usr/share/icons/
<OvenWerks> probably under hicolor/24x24/apps/
<OvenWerks> installing it in /usr/share/pixmaps/ will probably work too... but would not really be the right place
#ubuntustudio 2018-08-04
<craigbass76> I was running Mint (18.3), and now I'm running Ubuntu Studio. Weird, but even with XFCE, it's kind of laggy. Running a sudo command, and some of the keystrokes are missing. I have to try a couple times to get it, and type s l o w
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: That doesn't sound normal. I'm guessing you copied your entire home folder, which means you likely have a configuration problem.
<Eickmeyer> Might have to delete your ~/.config directory.
<craigbass76> Eickmeyer, nope, I don't think I even copied my firefox profile
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: In that case, you might have a process taking some processor time. In the terminal, type "top" and see if you can find the culprit taking your CPU time.
<Eickmeyer> Definitely not normal for Studio.
<Eickmeyer> Your issue isn't very specific to Studio, and I know people who have had Mint installed previously have had problems since Mint does some funny configuration things. Normally, I'd send you over to #ubuntu, but you were there already. That said...
<Eickmeyer> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<craigbass76> Eickmeyer, I might just wipe it and start over. I had other things going on when I was doing it, so maybe I just need it fresh. I've got two other hard drive, but those are just extra drives with all my backups on them.
<craigbass76> I haven't tried a mount -a after commenting them out in fstab... Maybe that's got something to do with it.
<craigbass76> No biggie, just curious. This is the first time I've tried this OS.
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: Yeah, but the defaults in Ubuntu are very sane, and Mint is based on Ubuntu, so something with the installation went weird.
<craigbass76> I'll just try it again when I get a couple hours with no kids or anything.
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: As a father myself, I highly recommend that. :)
<craigbass76> In other news... Anyone found an online collaboration site worth joining? Or is there a community of musicians here?
<craigbass76> I'm hoping to swap bass tracks for other things. I can't sing...
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: #opensourcemusicians has a very active community, and I'd love to get #ubuntustudio-offtopic a bit more active.
<craigbass76> Well, let me get this running, and I'd love to collaborate. All the sites I've joined are mostly knuckleheads doing covers.
<Eickmeyer> I'm not a musician myself per se (though I can sing), but I'm an audio/video/lighting engineer in my day job.
<craigbass76> Or they say they need bass track when I'm searching, but there are already bass tracks...
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, that's discouraging.
<craigbass76> What do you sing? I like jazz/fusion, but I've got a couple of traditional country-ish songs I need sung. One I wrote the night before my wedding,and finished it 12 years later...
<craigbass76> I'll save this chat. When I get my ducks in a row, I'll hit you up.
<Eickmeyer> craigbass76: Since this is a support channel, feel free to join #ubuntustudio-offtopic so we can continue this conversation. Not that I'm not enjoying it. :)
<craigbass76> No biggie. Talk to you later.
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-29
<cjoke> Im testing driver from https://github.com/geoffreybennett/scarlett-gen2/releases/ version linux-image-5.1.15s7 , its running, Im trying to run jackd but it fails loading dbus both from qjackctl and shell, on laptop with exactly same kernel alsadriver versions setup it runs with no problems. modinfo snd_usb_audio shows focusrite scarlett loaded on both computers. any suggestions ?
<Eickmeyer> cjoke: 5.1 isn't a supported kernel. 19.04 has kernel 5.0, 19.10 has kernel 5.2 (and isn't supported yet).
<Eickmeyer> Also, unless it's in the repo, we don't support it.
<cjoke> Eickmeyer: ahh, ok, np me fix. just a little frustration ;)
<Eickmeyer> Understandable. We just have to draw a line on what we support. :)
<cjoke> Understandable :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-30
<Meddle> Is there a supported way to use several windows manager on ubuntu studio? I would like some logins to use specific window managers. Thanks in advance
<jose43> hola alguien habla español
<jose43> bueno dejo la consulta por si alguien me puede ayudar...
<jose43> tengo una maudio mtrack que usa el mismo driver que la maudio mtrack plus
<jose43> es de 24bits y 48000
<jose43> tengo problemas con el driver para ubuntu studio
<jose43> la tarjeta la reconoce
<jose43> funciona
<jose43> pero no con los 24 bits
<jose43> muchas gracias a quien pueda ayudarme
<studiobot> Johannes Menzel was added by: Johannes Menzel
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> Hello there, I just updated my system using the 18.04 lts backports ppa and noticed it really conflicts with the kxstudio ppa since then, cadence and catia were removed. Seems like there were dedicated ubuntustudio versions, but why and how? Before the backports solution kxstudio and ubuntustudio worked together very well. Many th
<studiobot> anks in advance, Hannes.
<M_aD> @Johannes Menzel it isn't recommended to add the kxstudio ppa because after that you simply don't have Ubuntu Studio anymore. It's not supported either here.
<M_aD> @Johannes Menzel thus reinstall Ubuntu Studio 18.04 and add the backports ppa to be sure to keep a clean, working system without any issues.
<M_aD> also from what Eickmeyer said on facebook a while ago: "KXStudio repos are known to cause problems with Ubuntu Studio installs."
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> Actually I had ubuntustudio with all the metapackages but replacing the jack setup with cadence working quite well. But I got the message and understand that you can't support this kind of setup. So, thank you very much.
<studiobot> Fábio Formiga was added by: Fábio Formiga
<OvenWerks> @Johannes Menzel Cadence does work quite well there is no doubt. But... if things do go wrong with it, it is very hard to trouble shoot as it does not turn off easily and is almost impossible to remove with out manually removing the extra files it adds to your system
<OvenWerks> the ubuntustudio-controls utility has been designed from the bottom up to leave the system as in stock when removed or even just truned off.
<OvenWerks> *turned
<susiantero> Hello. My display settings gets lost suddenly when I start or restart my computer. Why? "I dindu nuffin'"
<susiantero> Hello. My display settings gets lost suddenly when I start or restart my computer. Why? "I dindu nuffin'"
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> Yes, it used to work quite well until the cadence package started conflicting with these ubuntustudio-* packages. Just trying to understand now how to setup the system, if this is the hard way to tell: don't use the kxstudio ppa. And to distinguish between these (since you have carla and other apps packaged). Just little confused
<studiobot> now, but I think I'll get it running somehow.
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio | @Johannes Menzel
<ubottu> @Johannes Menzel: KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
<Eickmeyer> @Johannes Menzel: The conflicting is intentional because Cadence and Ubuntu Studio Controls conflict in operation completely.
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> Thanks to all human beings in this chat for the clarification, all other I'd like to ask if you dream of electric sheeps.
<OvenWerks> @Johannes Menzel in general all other packages on kxstudio besides Cadence should install work. If you wish to use Cadence anyway, then remove Ubuntustudio-controls. I am not sure what the advantages of one over the other are aside from -controls allows USB mics to be used with internal audio out easily
<OvenWerks> I find -controls easier to use... but I am somewhat biased  ;)
<OvenWerks> Of course the big thing is that none of us here "know" Cadence that well and as such can not support it's use... or indeed the use of any of the kxstudio packages, even those we have our own versions of.
<OvenWerks> This is much the same as Ardour.org does not support finding or fixing bugs in the ubuntustudio version of Ardour.
<OvenWerks> Should you choose to use the kxstudio packages that is ok too, but that would mean this channel would not be the right place to come for support for those packages.
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> I very much appreciate your detailed clarification, although I think I got the point about the support question. I actually didn't ask for support for any kxstudio applications, even if I wonder why the development is such unaligned when most of the project get used here. Anyway, I also didn't ask just to complain. I just ask why
<studiobot> you (intentionally) made it conflicting with e.g. cadence at EOL of bionic SbLTS, and what I furthermore would like to know how and if I on the one hand could use the US metapackages and kxstudio or one the other hand why I shouldn't do that at all (third question could be why updating is removing cadence even if you state it can't be removed witho
<studiobot> ut leaving a lot of garbage, but this seems to be another question).
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> But at last if want to state that I'm actually really happy seeing all of you doing this great stuff, and even if I wish linux audio development would be a little more streamlined, I very much appreciate your work on the bigger project, so thanks!
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> If I seemed a little nervous it's just because you answered some questions I didn't even asked.
<OvenWerks> No problem. Yes removing Cadence when it effectively can't be removed is a good question
<OvenWerks> The problem is in two areas.
<OvenWerks> One) in order to auto start a file has to be added to /etc/xdg/autostart/ which can be removed by a package remove (where controls autostarts from). Cadence chose not to do that but rather, when the user chooses to have Cadence do things at session start it places it's auto start file in ~/.config/autostart/ It is not correct for a package remove to have to remove anything from the user's
<OvenWerks> directory.
<OvenWerks> Two) Cadence adds a pulse configureation file in the user's directory. (I am not sure of the location off hand)
<OvenWerks> this file intensionally keeps pulse from starting automatically and from restarting on it's own. A package should do this sort of thing in a system wide way.
<OvenWerks> This is sort of the same problem as the first but with a different file
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> Yes, I get an impression now.
<OvenWerks> in -controls, we make all configuration changes "on the fly" after pulse has started, so that if controls is turned off, the system continues to work right
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> You're not happy with kxstudios system integration behaviour and how it handles user/system files.
<OvenWerks> One of the things on the controls "todo" list is to check if Cadence has been used by this user and remove these two files on controls being told to startjack
<OvenWerks> It is ok to remove these two files because if Cadence is used again it will recreate them anyway
<OvenWerks> That way, it would be ok.... if confusing, to have both on the system and choose which to use
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> Ok, but anyway with the backports ppa solution you leave the user with these garbage files and a mixture of packages from two ppa's, right?
<OvenWerks> My understanding is that falktx will be redoing Cadence when he gets that far. Hopefully it will do things well enough it can replace controls or at least work better with it.
<OvenWerks> the mixture of packages is not so bad. The only "bad" package or better interfering package, is Cadence
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> I got the impression he's thinking the same vice versa.
<OvenWerks> And yes we should do something about files that remain after it is removed
<OvenWerks> I have heard nothing from him at all about -controls. But as I said, it is in the works to make them more compatable from the controls side anyway
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> I'm not that familiar with all the unix universe (since just a few years working with it) but I think I got all the native kxstudio apps still installed from the ppa. Don't know if they're working together in a reliable way if not from the same codebase?
<OvenWerks> Filipe is one of the better devs in the Linux. He has worked very hard at keeping the infrastructure alive where it seems it might die of bitrot.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: has been working with him to add more of his work into ubuntu repos
<Eickmeyer> ^True
<OvenWerks> The kxstudio applications should work fine with the ubuntu libs as his packages are based on ubuntu
<Eickmeyer> Although, his packages are based on Ubuntu 14.04 which is EOL.
<OvenWerks> I think he keeps repos for newer releases as well
<OvenWerks> you may know better
<OvenWerks>  :)
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> This was my impression from my more beginners point of view and this is the reason I just didn't wan't to let this whole kxstudio pack vanish from my machine for the sake of "we just don't let you"
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> But in the end I just want to record some music, and preferably on linux.
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> Is there some reason for you just not working on the same project at all?
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: His PPAs are only compiled against 14.04. He has stuff compiled against 18.04, but has had several failures on that front.
<OvenWerks> and some fo his licencing has made adding his packages to ubuntu difficult
<OvenWerks> Filipe is a great developer and is able to package things so they work (I am in the same place BTW) there is a lot of extra studd to do, to make a package ready for debian or ubuntu repositories
<OvenWerks> s/studd/stuff/
<OvenWerks> Filipe does not take the time to make src packages for example, just binaries.
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> Very uncommon to talk in sed commands, but I try to keep up 😉
<OvenWerks> just a spelling correction... lazzy fingers
<OvenWerks> That one just meant look for the word studd in the line above and replace it with stuff
<OvenWerks> (s is substitute)
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> | sed 's/heh/just\ kidding/g'
<OvenWerks> The other common way of correcting spelling mistake on IRC is just *stuff
<OvenWerks> which means replace the word that doesn't make sense above with stuff
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> I'm on telegram here, don't know if that matters. Anyway
<OvenWerks> text is text, the traditions may vary somewhat though
<OvenWerks> At one time there was a bot in here that would take a sed statement and apply it to the above line and repost it :P it got removed as anoying...
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> So, you're doing really hard work keeping every version up to date, thanks for all that. I really wish to produce music in a native linux environment some day, but you have to convince many dev companies, which I try from time to time...
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> Meaning in the plugin realm actually, since DAW, drivers and stuff aren't really the problem.
<OvenWerks> In my case, I have never had the cash to spend on music sw and so my whole music experience has been with Linux and the provided plugins.
<OvenWerks> I guess I don't know what I have been missing :)
<OvenWerks> So far as the basics go, I think the Linux plugins are pretty good. Even the a-plugins that come with Ardour cover a lot.
<OvenWerks> I know there are some good synths out there too.
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> I think in the effect section you can really cope with all the bread and butter things, but the sampled instruments and so on are hard to find.
<OvenWerks> But in all honesty, I am not really a computer music guy, I tend to make music in an analog method and just use the computer to record, mix and master.
#ubuntustudio 2019-07-31
<OvenWerks> For me it is the choice between getting really frustrated with windows (I have pulled windows out of laptops over frustration) and paying huge amouts of money for apple hardware
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> I'm also more in the "analog" realm, but I really like to put some good piano vsts to compose.
<OvenWerks> (and then paying huge amounts for plugings)
<OvenWerks> pianotech is available for linux and probably the best... or at least most realistic
<OvenWerks> sorry pianoteq
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> I feel you. But I got the XLN Keys for 0-10$
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> Yes, but my hearts bleeding at every dualboot windows startup
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> The sad thing is that it's so easy to port plugins to linux, it's all about the f'ing cop protection.
<OvenWerks> copy protection could be done in linux too. I think it is more a thing about not wanting to support it
<OvenWerks> Linux does not have a one version for everyone as well as a small user base.
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> This is the reason devs tell me if I ask them
<OvenWerks> So linux may mean gnome xfce zde or fxwm
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> But yes, support is another thinf
<OvenWerks> It may mean x under or watland.
<OvenWerks> Harrison has managed just fine.
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> Yes, some dedicated plugin devs too, like u-he
<OvenWerks> I find it interesting that while many copanies use Linux as the OS inside their synths, mixing desks, audio interfaces, few offer Linux setup utilities.
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> Or overdone-dsp, but they currently don't seem to be in that good condition
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> Yes, I guess even Waves are using Linux in their process.
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> I'm not so much into this development thing, but I thought everything you need to support is to tell your customers is on which libraries (graphics and so on) your plugin relies.
<studiobot> <Johannes Menzel> The typical linux audio user wouldn't be so hard to handle in these basic "where to put my plugin file" questions.
<OvenWerks> A plugin should be self contained, compiled statically with almost all libs.
<android> which kernal has trusty
<android> for make a realtime kernel
<android> from source
<android> that is why creativity gets wasted
<android> the disk is coding itself latent
<android> when it adapts it adapts to suite the nullified environment
<android> redoing the same junk over and over
<android> like floating apps what is that  windows 3.1 for android
<android> uncle C constraints
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-01
<stormcatcher> good morning
<stormcatcher> how can i get the carla-discovery packages?
<stormcatcher> i want to run fl studio as vst plugin
<stormcatcher> fl studio run under lutris
<Eickmeyer> stormcatcher: Just open a terminal, type "sudo apt install carla*". Should take care of it for you.
<studiobot> Fábio Formiga was removed by: Fábio Formiga
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-02
<CheetahPixie> Evening folks.
<CheetahPixie> I have a question.
<CheetahPixie> I have jack-keyboard set up, and I am trying to get Carla to actually play some audio file.
<CheetahPixie> I am, of course, using the relevant plugin.
<CheetahPixie> But no matter what note I play, the file won't play.
<CheetahPixie> Upon closer inspection, it seems to be giving me a "fatal: no decoder backend available" error.
<OvenWerks> CheetahPixie: yup I get that too.
<OvenWerks>  As I recall, Carla uses linux sampler internally for that? I could be wrong, but if so, linux sampler can not be packaged in debian or ubuntu for licence reasons
<OvenWerks> one might argue that it can't legally be in cluded in any distro...
<CheetahPixie> then how would I get that?
<OvenWerks> CheetahPixie: "that?" measn what?
<CheetahPixie> linux sampler or whatever the audio backend is that I need for this to work.
<CheetahPixie> and if it *can't* be packaged, how do I get that?
<OvenWerks> linux sampler? down load from https://www.linuxsampler.org/downloads.html#linuxsampler and build from source.
<OvenWerks> Once you have done that you will likely have to rebuild carla from source as well so it knows where the LS binary is.
<CheetahPixie> and why can't this be packaged?
<OvenWerks> the license is invalid
<OvenWerks> if you want it you have to build it.
<CheetahPixie> invalid how
<OvenWerks> Ask debian. but it is GPL plus extra. that extra effectively makes unusable in packaging.
<OvenWerks> As I don't do any of the packaging... I don't know (or care) beyond knowing if I want it I have to build it
<CheetahPixie> that's lame
<Eickmeyer> CheetahPixie: Here's the short version: LinuxSampler is GPL with a Commercial Exception, meaning everyday people are welcome to download and use it, but it is not to be used for commercial purposes.
<Eickmeyer> Unfortunately, we (Ubuntu) cannot guarantee that someone won't download it an use it for commercial purposes, therefore, it's off-limits.
<CheetahPixie> then the KXstudio repos are probably gonna be of help to me, after a brief Google.
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio
<ubottu> KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
<Eickmeyer> Be warned: if you add that, you'll get no support here.
<CheetahPixie> Wonder why it's discouraged.
<Eickmeyer> Because parts of it can break Ubuntu Studio.
<Eickmeyer> Basically, you're no longer running Ubuntu Studio once you add that repo.
<CheetahPixie> I find it weird that ubuntu studio requires this, of all distros
<OvenWerks> requires what? "this" is ambigous.
<OvenWerks> if you add the kxstudio software you no longer have ubuntustudio, but rather kxstudio and so you would seek support from the creator of kxstudio.
<CheetahPixie> no, i'm saying it's weird that ubuntu studio, or ubuntu in general, requires an app to be compiled as opposed to sourced from a repo, even if off in some other corners of the internet just for something to work, but that also makes me ask if anything oher than linuxsampler can be used as a decoder backend to carla
<OvenWerks> I would ask the author of kxstudio
<OvenWerks> who is the author of Carla
<OvenWerks> ubuntu doesn't "require" anything. However, I (personally) could not recomend a repo for supplying a package where the license makes the legallity of that package questionalble.
<CheetahPixie> i don't see how the license even makes anything invalid
<OvenWerks> I could also point out that the current dvelopers at linux sampler would like to change the license but have been unable to find the original authors of some parts of the code so as to get their aproval for the change.
<CheetahPixie> is it large parts?
<OvenWerks> what you can see is of no consequence, you may if you wish hire a lawyer to spell it out for you. or you can find it in some repo or you can build it yourself. Those are the options.
<OvenWerks> I don't know which parts or how big they are or how much the sw would suffer without them.
<OvenWerks> It would be best to ask the developers.
<CheetahPixie> the fact it has a noncommercial clause really doesn't tell me why the package is of questionable legality, and would almost send the message of "you have to conform to this select set of licenses or we won't do anything to support any of your work because we consider your package potentially illegal due to an unique license"
<OvenWerks> yes
<CheetahPixie> but then again i have a migraine and can borderline read nothing due to hallucinations
<CheetahPixie> much less have my brain work
<OvenWerks> I actually thought Filipe had removed that part of Carla for the latest release.
<CheetahPixie> so are there alternatives for loading audio files?
<CheetahPixie> I wanted to make a soundboard in Carla.
<OvenWerks> What kind of files? wav?
<CheetahPixie> Format doesn't matter.
<OvenWerks> could try samplv1 or pertifoo. I know there are some other sample player around.
<OvenWerks> If your files are drum sounds you may wish to use drumgizmo and the editor to go with it.
<CheetahPixie> literally just single use sounds of random miscellaneous nature
<OvenWerks> Depending on what you are using it for idjc or lsp (not in studio but there is a package)
<OvenWerks> idjc Is a dj kind of thing that plays audio files from a list either in sequence or random with cross fade
<OvenWerks> lsp is Linux show player made for playing ramdom sound effects for drama kinds of things
<OvenWerks> I think the package is linux-show-player
<OvenWerks> but for straight midi note to sound one of the sample player above are probably best.
<OvenWerks> unfortunately I can not speak from experience for any of them though I have played around with idjc at one point.
<poot> greets. I have a fairly stable 18.04LTS ubuntu setup, and would like to avoid any breakage/reinstall. Is there any recommended practice for installing the backportsPPA and packages to just get the studio stuff installed?
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-03
<CheetahPixie> now that I no longer have a migraine
<CheetahPixie> how do I plug the linux show player into my carla rack?
<CheetahPixie> all I need is SFX to the source.
<CheetahPixie> still no answers then
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-04
<spicey> hello, creating my bootable usb stick with ubuntu studio here, i wonder does ubuntu studio 19.04 uses GNOME? and if so, can Unity also be installed on ubuntu studio like i just did with my ubuntu 18.04 lts distro?
<M_aD> spicey: no, Xfce
<spicey> ow ok
<spicey> i wonder if i will like it
<spicey> i'm about to replace ubuntu 18.04 lts with unity desktop by ubuntu studio
<M_aD> it's a great thing we can have a look through a live session and then decide to install it or not
<spicey> creating my usb stick now
<M_aD> good luck
<spicey> yeah well i read enough i know i want it for the software alone would save me some time and nice to have all interesting stuff i want to try together
<spicey> thx hehe
<spicey> truth is i only have one stick available lol
<spicey> so had to erase ubuntu 18.04 lts
<spicey> i can always switch back with some extra efforts :p
<spicey> would have tried the live session otherwise
<TJ-> you can install studio 'on top' of any Ubuntu install, using the package "ubuntustudio-desktop"
<spicey> ow thanx
<M_aD> TJ-:  wrong, if you want to install Ubuntu Studio on top of another flavor you need ubuntustudio-installer
<M_aD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<M_aD> ubuntustudio-desktop pulls in xfce too which means you end up with multiple DE's
<TJ-> M_aD: well that works for me! I use Xubuntu :)
<M_aD> spicey used plain ubuntu 18.04 lts which is gnome :)
<cjoke> I have this message when I start ardour, [ERROR]: LADSPA: cannot load module "/usr/lib/ladspa/lsp-plugins-ladspa.so" (/usr/lib/ladspa/lsp-plugins-ladspa.so: undefined symbol: _ZN3lsp17builtin_resourcesE) , I installed the whole lsp-plugins package. that includes lv2, vst aswell. Will I miss something if I dont install ladspa package, isnt everything in lv2 (as in ported over)? Or do I want that
<cjoke> package ? :->
<cjoke>  1.1.10~ubuntu18.04.1
<OvenWerks> you may wish to rename /usr/lib/ladspa to /usr/lib/ladspa.disabled
<OvenWerks> There are some applications that can only use ladspa plugin like lmms
<cjoke> OvenWerks: ahh, sorry, I ment lsp-plugins-ladspa
<cjoke> maby I should just locate sleepgear  | grep pillow :]
<OvenWerks> there are a number of ladspa plugins that have trouble being in the same machine as the lv2 version
<OvenWerks> most of those bugs have sinse been fixed, but in general if the ladspa plugins are not needed I don't install them. But then, I don't use lmms because my particular workflow doesn't work with lmms. For many computer music makers it does.
<OvenWerks> It is also ok to use only the ladspa plugins and not install the lv2 version, but that does mean no gui besides the generic one.
<cjoke> I looked up lsp-plug.in and there was some options while compiling. I havent looked into it yet, but if I can compile without ladspa I guess I get all the plugins using only lv2 format. I am using ardour mainly, since Im a livemusician with wood and strings
<OvenWerks> also, ladspa does not support synths, it just effects audio
<OvenWerks> for Ardour, LV2 is the right choice
<cjoke> well, if I need ladspa, I can run the application in a virtualenv and route it to the compiledversion they desire :)
<cjoke> thanks :)
<OvenWerks> as I said, just renaming the ladspa directory will make it vanish temporarily
<cjoke> yea, probably easiest choice :D
<cjoke> now, im gonna make out with pillow , gn! thanks ! :)
<spicey> ok managed to install ubuntu studio, still not sure if i like this xcfe desktop thing, i need to find ways to make it look more atttractive.
<spicey> not sure if making 'starters' is what i should do if i want all icons of my favorite programs together
<OvenWerks> spicey: xfce is pretty much similar to gnome2
<spicey> i wished i could add them to a tool bar or something like that not sure if i use correct english here
<OvenWerks> spicey: you can make a second panel either horizontal or vertical
<spicey> ow nice
<OvenWerks> then stuff it with starters
<spicey> that's what i want
<spicey> aha
<OvenWerks> or groups of starters
<spicey> lemme see
<OvenWerks> http://i.imgur.com/fTiIVve.png
<OvenWerks> spicey: ^ that is the botton left of my screen
<spicey> ow yes this i need
<OvenWerks> You can basically drag icons from the menu to the panel
<spicey> first find out how to add a panel
<OvenWerks> right click on the panel
<OvenWerks> choose panel-> pereferences
<OvenWerks> At the top it probably says Panel 0
<OvenWerks> beside that is a + use that to add a second panel
<OvenWerks> sorry gotta run for a bit. Gotta get a chicken in the oven
<spicey> ow yes i got it
<spicey> thx for the help
<spicey_> ok nice, creating a right panel with my favorite programs' icons
<spicey_> i think i could get used to this
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-27
 * AppAraat[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/ZPDSUtZoxQpvHxlEZhjXjYtF >
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: alsamixer has no config file. However, If you mean device levels  from boot to boot That is done by the system.
<OvenWerks> The systemd service is /lib/systemd/system/alsa-restore.service
<OvenWerks> this runs alsactl which would store /var/lib/alsa/asound.state normally
<OvenWerks> so that is the file you want to store. however it is not enough to place that file back in place... after putting that file back in it's directory (with sudo) you need to run alsactl restore.
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: autojackrc has nothing to do with qjackctl. You should use one or the other
<OvenWerks> for qjackctl there is only one file: ~/.config/rncbc.org/QjackCtl.conf
<OvenWerks> ~/.config/autojack/autojackrc is the config file for Studio-controls
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-controls has been renamed and updated.
<OvenWerks> if you have made changes in /etc/pulse/ the it is worthwhile to save that, but really that should not happen.
<OvenWerks> pulseaudio user configurations should be kept in ~/.config/pulse/
<OvenWerks> However, if you are using studio-controls, be aware that it changes the pulse configuration on the fly for a more stable jack opperation
<n4dir> Hello. Not sure if it is the right place to ask, if so just let me know.
<n4dir> I got a midi-keyboard "e-mu xboard25", but carla doesn't show it.
<n4dir> it is from ebay, the guy send a cd with drivers, but of course for windows. Anything i can do about it?
<AppAraat[m]> OvenWerks: Thanks *so* much! I think I'll just take a screencap of my `alsamixer`and just manually redo it afterwards instead of messing with all that. I had no idea that `ubuntustudio-controls` had been renamed. What's it called now? Does it still accept the config in `~/.config/autojack/autojackrc` ?
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: ubuntustudio-controls is now just studio-controls. It still uses autojack but it is no long unique to ubuntustudio. (there is a fedora package for example)
<Eickmeyer> !studio-controls
<ubottu> Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://github.com/ovenwerks/studio-controls/wiki
<AppAraat[m]> cool cool, I'll keep that in mind. Thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-28
<TauPan> Hi! I've been trying to upgrade to 20.04 from 18.04 and after following the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FocalUpgrades/UbuntuStudio do-release-upgrade doesn't find a newer release. "Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading."
<TauPan> (I have set Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades )
<TauPan> (Just trying to purge a ppa with a non-standard name that blocked some updates.)
<TauPan> (FTR: That helped... It seems if there are pending updates for whatever reason, e.g. held packages, do-release-update refuses to run outright.)
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-30
<corrinado[m]> @TauPan using the -d option? Correct?
<drcce2001[m]> Excuse my ignorance but what is DL178?
<cseder[m]> anyone here? Where can I download the pre-release .iso / .dmg images for Ubuntu Studio using Plasma5?
<Eickmeyer[m]> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current
<Eickmeyer[m]> Beware, cseder , it's unsupported, pre-alpha, and under constant flux.
<cseder[m]> Danke schön
<Eickmeyer[m]> Things will break.
<cseder[m]> Eickmeyer (@eickmeyer:matrix.org): Just the way I like it
<Eickmeyer[m]> hehe
<cseder[m]> Eickmeyer (@eickmeyer:matrix.org): I've heard it's "nearly feature complete" but that might not be 100% correct?
<Eickmeyer[m]> cseder: It's close, but things can change.
<cseder[m]> Eickmeyer (@eickmeyer:matrix.org): as long as I get Jack up and running and Blender working I'm happy.
<cseder[m]> not so hard to please
<Eickmeyer[m]> Yeah, that should work. I just wouldn't use it for daily use yet. Kubuntu 20.04 + Ubuntu Studio Installer is much safer in that regards, but feel free to have fun.
<cseder[m]> Eickmeyer (@eickmeyer:matrix.org): Yeah, I tried the Kubuntu + Installer option, but it got kinda ... dunno ... messed up
<Eickmeyer[m]> Well, you don't convert it to Ubuntu Studio in that case, you just add the benefits of it.
<cseder[m]> hmm not following
<cseder[m]> Eickmeyer (@eickmeyer:matrix.org): what do you mean? I've tried installing Kubuntu, installed the "installer" package, went through some gui to choose components, rebooted and ... nahh
<Eickmeyer[m]> That's odd. Installer doesn't magically make your system "Ubuntu Studio", it simply adds Ubuntu Studio configurations onto an existing install.
<cseder[m]> But it should be said, I'm a systems administrator and a developer, not so well versed in using Linux for Multimedia production, Jack and all that
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ok, FYI, nobody here has time to walk you through that stuff. I'd try Linux Audio Users (#freenode_#lau:matrix.org) or #freenode_#opensourcemusicians:matrix.org.
<cseder[m]> And, I was in a bit of a hurry, so probably could have sorted it out, but...
<cseder[m]> I'll give the daily build a go, see how it spins, if I get in trouble I'll try once more with a feeling
<Eickmeyer[m]> Studio Controls and Carla are your friend.
<cseder[m]> So I've heard
#ubuntustudio 2020-07-31
<cseder[m]> So, would a minimal install of Kubuntu be the most reasonable if I'm planning on installing Ubuntu Studio via the installer? Will it set up the right PPA's and stuff?
<oerheks> what would you gain, 500 mb?
<Eickmeyer[m]> cseder: There's only one *optional* PPA that it can set-up for you. Ubuntu Studio is required to have *only* the Ubuntu repositories to be an official flavor.
<n4dir> hello. i bought a used midi-keyboard and it seems to be broken. If i go for a new but most cheap midi-keyboard, will most "just work" with linux?
<n4dir> i got a korg-nano, which works well, but i am planning to use one with real keys
<corrinado[m]> n4dir: I know little about MIDI from personal use, but as far as I know there is only one MIDI spec out currently. There is a v2 being discussed at this time, but everything out on the market should support the v1 spec (since the 1980s). That said, I would the the answer to your direct question would revolve around what equipment are you using to interface the MIDI source to the PC? That interface device should be
<corrinado[m]> qualified to work well with the PC/Linux platform you are using.
<n4dir> corrinado[m]: thanks. i just do some easy stuff. I either use ardour or zynadd and need some keys to input.
<n4dir> so all i use is the laptop
<n4dir> does that make sense?
<OvenWerks> n4dir: take laptop to locqal music store... plugin keyboard you are interested in, start jack or synth. Does keyboard show up? does synth (or midi monitor) show activity and play sounds?
<corrinado[m]> That does n4dir . I would think you would but acquiring a USB device to handle the interface from the physical MIDI cable from the keyboards to the Laptop. Perhaps someone with more experience with MIDI can provide some additional input as I'm not 100% sure about this. Nor am I familiar about what devices/brands of these exist; and which work well with Linux.
<n4dir> OvenWerks: ah, duh. That easy. thanks
<n4dir> been there for the korg-nano, and they have been friendly and helpful
<OvenWerks> I am assuming you are looking at a KB with a USB computer connection. The USB midi stuff has not changed much for a while
<n4dir> Yes, something like that. So something similar to the virtual keyboard, but hardware. More i don't need
<OvenWerks>  if it says it works on the mac, it should work fine in Linux
<n4dir> I see.
<corrinado[m]> <OvenWerks "I am assuming you are looking at"> Ha. Didn't know these existed. My newest experience with them goes back to the early 90s where they had their own MIDI spec'd cables. <shrugs>
<OvenWerks> (general rule because macos does not allow hw manufactures to install drivers for hw so they have to follow standards)
<n4dir> yes, i see. but your idea to simply take the laptop to the store is my best option. Thanks.
<OvenWerks> I have done that a few times.
<n4dir> let me ask something different. If i hit the keys on the nano there seems to be quite some delay before i heard sound. Might be i simply have to get used to it, but is there something i can do about it ?
<OvenWerks> either jack or your sw that connects to alsa directly has a buffer size. See if you can get that down to 128. 1024 is a bit high for that.
<n4dir> i see. thanks a lot.
<OvenWerks> I have managed with 256... I can still hear a bit of delay, but can at least play with that. (guitar through guitarix) but 512 I start loosing time.
<n4dir> yes, i will try that later.
